# C'est ici qu'on se fait des amis ???



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Ben voilà, tout est dit dans l'intitulé.
Euh, hum, me faites pas mentir face aux gens qui dizZzent que sur MAc on est tout seul au monde.

:love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, tout est dit dans l'intitulé.
> Euh, hum, me faites pas mentir face aux gens qui dizZzent que sur MAc on est tout seul au monde.
> 
> :love:



Salut,

des amis ou des ennemis (plus rare quand même)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> des amis ou des ennemis (plus rare quand même)



Ouche, pas de bagarre de bar, please !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

trop tôt  :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Ouais, à c't'heure ci, c'est (normalement) thé ou café à moins que la viande ne soit encore dans le sac


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, tout est dit dans l'intitulé.
> Euh, hum, me faites pas mentir face aux gens qui dizZzent que sur MAc on est tout seul au monde.
> 
> :love:



Ca dépend de toi.
Penches-toi un peu et on  va voir.
_
T'as vu Spyro : y en a qui mettent une majuscule à mac, et y en a même qui en mettent deux_.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend de toi.
> Penches-toi un peu et on  va voir.
> _
> T'as vu Spyro : y en a qui mettent une majuscule à mac, et y en a même qui en mettent deux_.



Et alors ... on en met bien deux à PC, ya pa d'raison


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Localisation: Nîmes



Tsss... T'as de la chance, j'vais te bouler rien que pour ça.
Alors, on est pas gentils ici ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Penches-toi un peu et on  va voir.



J'ai parlé d'amis, pas de sodomites


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> J'ai parlé d'amis, pas de sodomites



:mouais: Bon, je crois qu'on va aller loin ensemble.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> y en a qui mettent une majuscule à mac, et y en a même qui en mettent deux[/i][/color].



maC

C'est mieux comme ça ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Bon, je crois qu'on va aller loin ensemble.



Ha, je m'sens déja moins seul.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Bon, je crois qu'on va aller loin ensemble.



Tiens ! encore un thread qui part en vrille avant même le décollage. Faut le faire


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> J'ai parlé d'amis, pas de sodomites



dommage, sonny n'est pas encore réveillé pour te répondre


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> dommage, sonny n'est pas encore réveillé pour te répondre



Chacun fait ce qu'y veut d'ses fesSSses. Moi, je me contente d'aller aux toilettes (et seul...).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> dommage, sonny n'est pas encore réveillé pour te répondre




sois pas pressé......laisse lu le temp de se reveiller et de comprendre ce qu'il vient de lire


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Chacun fait ce qu'y veut d'ses fesSSses. Moi, je me contente d'aller aux toilettes (et seul...).


Entre macusers, on est tous homos : alors, ses fesses, on les partage.
Allez, zou le futal.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Entre macusers, on est tous homos : alors, ses fesses, on les partage.
> Allez, zou le futal.



Mouais, tu m'excuseras  d'être un rien dubitatif ... (!!!) :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Entre macusers, on est tous homos : alors, ses fesses, on les partage.
> Allez, zou le futal.



chacun son truc 

j'ai déjà du mal à me prendre la température, alors le reste


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

'tain, c'est plus une vrille, c'est la spirale infernale


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, tu m'excuseras  d'être un rien dubitatif ... (!!!) :mouais:


Je t'excuse.


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> 'tain, c'est plus une vrille, c'est la spirale infernale



Traîne pas ici Pascal, tu sais ce qui va t'arriver sinon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Traîne pas ici Pascal, tu sais ce qui va t'arriver sinon.



T'inquiète, j'avais prévu, aujourd'hui, c'est ceinture ET bretelles !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Merci chef, c'est bien aimable


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Sonnyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! Viens voir!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!! Viens voir!!!!



Mince ! Ca se corse


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

'tain, c'est un bar de loufoques
Je sens que je vais m'plaire ici moi

Louf, complètement louf
  :modo:


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Merci chef, c'est bien aimable



De rien mon p'tit. Allez, mets ton costume de nioub* et demande pardon au monsieur.




_* : Dit-il du faut de ses 500 posts. EDIT : bin, mince : bientôt 600 !
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, c'est un bar de loufoques
> Je sens que je vais m'plaire ici moi
> 
> Louf, complètement louf
> :modo:



Bienvenue à bord du Titanic. Le jacusi est à fond de cale    
Oublie ta vie de couple (Si tu en as une)
Oublie ta vie de famille
Ta vie sociale
Dégage toi de tout ce qui est bassement matériel (Fais moi tout de même un gros chèque avant, gamin)
Et reste avec nous, puisque tel est ton choix...


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mince ! Ca se corse



Encore un post comme ça et va y avoir du fouetage de nioub à coup de bretelles.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Encore un post comme ça et va y avoir du fouetage de nioub à coup de bretelles.



Ou du rempaillage à vif, sans anésthésie locale ; et à la paille de fer...


----------



## mado (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, c'est un bar de loufoques
> Je sens que je vais m'plaire ici moi
> 
> Louf, complètement louf
> :modo:



Un loup c'est sûr, y'en a un ! 
En fait c'est un vrai zoo...


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un loup c'est sûr, y'en a un !
> En fait c'est un vrai zoo...



Ouais, on parle du loup, mais on en voit toujours pas la queue.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, on parle du loup, mais on en voit toujours pas la queue.



Queue dalle!!! ... Merde! c'est pas le bon thread... :rose: ... Je sors


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> _PowerMac G5 bipro 1,8 Ghz, 768 Mo Ram
> Apple Cinema Display 20"
> iPod mini_



Et change-moi cette signature, ici c'est un Dell ou tu dégages.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Et change-moi cette signature, ici c'est un Dell ou tu dégages.



Euh, sorry, mais j'ai déja cassé mon cochon, euh, il va falloir du temps pour le remplir à nouveau.


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Euh, sorry, mais j'ai déja cassé mon cochon, euh, il va falloir du temps pour le remplir à nouveau.



Mais non, on va te remplir, mon cochon.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, on va te remplir, mon cochon.




    Et pas qu'un peu ; mon neuveu...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, on va te remplir, mon cochon.



Z'êtes gentils mais je tienss à garder mon pucelage (enfin, de ce côté là dumoins)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes gentils mais je tienss à garder mon pucelage (enfin, de ce côté là dumoins)


SOOOOOOOONNYYYYYYYY!!! 'Tain! il fait quoi aujourd'hui!?


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes gentils mais je tienss à garder mon pucelage (enfin, de ce côté là dumoins)



Pourquoi t'as acheté un mac alors ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi t'as acheté un mac alors ?



J'ai du rater une ligne dans le contrat d'utilisateur!   :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Encore un post comme ça et va y avoir du fouetage de nioub à coup de bretelles.



De quel nioub ? _* : Dit-il du faut de ses 750 posts. EDIT : bin, mince : bientôt 760 !_


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> De quel nioub ? _* : Dit-il du faut de ses 750 posts. EDIT : bin, mince : bientôt 760 !_



La niouberie c'est pas une histoire de nombre de posts : c'est une attitude, une façon d'être : nioubie un jour, nioubie toujours. Mais c'est pas grave Pascal, c'est pas ta faute.


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

C'est tout, c'est dèjà fini ? Sont pas resistants ces nouveaux nioubs.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout, c'est dèjà fini ? Sont pas resistants ces nouveaux nioubs.



STILL ALIVE


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

Enorme !!! 

Je suis pas là, et ils veulent quand même enfiler le jeune nioubie...

ça va vous vous défendez pas mal dans le role des salauds (faut voir que c'est naturel chez l'homme..), du coup moi il va falloir que je trouve autre chose...je vais peut être poster des croissants comme robertav..


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> La niouberie c'est pas une histoire de nombre de posts : c'est une attitude, une façon d'être : nioubie un jour, nioubie toujours. Mais c'est pas grave Pascal, c'est pas ta faute.



J'te trouves bien présomptueux, jeune Gabi, c'est Sonny qui va être intéressé d'apprendre que tu penses pouvoir faire mieux que lui   Mais si tu pense vraiment qu'il suffit de battre les plus petits que toi pour devenir un vrai moustachu, ça doit être que t'as du te faire bizuter une fois de trop


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

<





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'te trouves bien présomptueux, jeune Gabi, c'est Sonny qui va être intéressé d'apprendre que tu penses pouvoir faire mieux que lui  Mais si tu pense vraiment qu'il suffit de battre les plus petits que toi pour devenir un vrai moustachu, ça doit être que t'as du te faire bizuter une fois de trop



VOilà qu'ils s'enfilent entre eux maintenant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enorme !!!
> 
> Je suis pas là, et ils veulent quand même enfiler le jeune nioubie...
> 
> ça va vous vous défendez pas mal dans le role des salauds (faut voir que c'est naturel chez l'homme..), du coup moi il va falloir que je trouve autre chose...je vais peut être poster des croissants comme robertav..



Strichnine ou arsenic, les croissants ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

Beurre...

Une mort lente...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> <
> 
> VOilà qu'ils s'enfilent entre eux maintenant...



Ben ! T'étais pas là, falait bien trouver aut'chose à enfiler !  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Beurre...
> 
> Une mort lente...



Ca tombe bien, ch'suis pas pressé


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, tout est dit dans l'intitulé.
> Euh, hum, me faites pas mentir face aux gens qui dizZzent que sur MAc on est tout seul au monde.
> 
> :love:



T'as pigé la méthode pour se faire des aminches ?


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'te trouves bien présomptueux, jeune Gabi, c'est Sonny qui va être intéressé d'apprendre que tu penses pouvoir faire mieux que lui  Mais si tu pense vraiment qu'il suffit de battre les plus petits que toi pour devenir un vrai moustachu, ça doit être que t'as du te faire bizuter une fois de trop



Mieux que Sonny ? C'est pas mon but dans la vie. Avec tout ce qu'il abrase, faut bien que quelqu'un passe derriére pour polir, on va avoir un bar tout rugueux sinon.

T'es plus petit que moi ? C'est bien, t'es à la bonne taille alors.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enorme !!!
> 
> Je suis pas là, et ils veulent quand même enfiler le jeune nioubie...
> 
> ça va vous vous défendez pas mal dans le role des salauds (faut voir que c'est naturel chez l'homme..), du coup moi il va falloir que je trouve autre chose...je vais peut être poster des croissants comme robertav..



ouf ! J'ai cru qu'on était dans un thread de nioub !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> De rien mon p'tit. Allez, mets ton costume de nioub* et demande pardon au monsieur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et les droits d'auteurs nioubie ?  :mouais:


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et les droits d'auteurs nioubie ?  :mouais:



Héhé, elle est magnifique cette photo : fallait la faire circuler 

Mais rendons à Finn ce qui est à Finn.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, elle est magnifique cette photo : fallait la faire circuler
> 
> Mais rendons à Finn ce qui est à Finn.



T'as oublier le becquot


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Mieux que Sonny ? C'est pas mon but dans la vie. Avec tout ce qu'il abrase, faut bien que quelqu'un passe derriére pour polir, on va avoir un bar tout rugueux sinon.
> 
> T'es plus petit que moi ? C'est bien, t'es à la bonne taille alors.



T'as oublié de mettre ton neurone qui comprend les allégories ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

spyro !!!

même les chefs !!


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublier le becquot



*SMACK !! 
*


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié de mettre ton neurone qui comprend les allégories ?


Comment tu peux poster ça ?! Ca fait réplique niveau collége... Non, vraiment, faut que tu travailles un peu plus tes posts.
Allez retourne réviser.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu peux poster ça ?! Ca fait réplique niveau collége... Non, vraiment, faut que tu travailles un peu plus tes posts.
> Allez retourne réviser.



Je préfère le niveau collège, ça me rajeunis, pis ton niveau "prépa grandes écoles", je trouves ça un peu pédant !


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2005)

plusieurs a dit:
			
		

> Ben ! T'étais pas là, falait bien trouver aut'chose à enfiler !  :rateau:




Combien de fois faudra t-il le dire ? A moins de 1500 posts, le vouvoiement est de rigueur pour parler aux anciens.

C'est valable pour tous les acnéiques aux cheveux graisseux qui se vantent déjà auprès de leurs copines d'être invités à la table des maîtres lors de futures AES, simplement parce qu'ils furent encadrés de balises (quote).

Si lesdites copines sont toujours les bienvenues, leurs accompagnateurs risquent fort de rester a la porte assis sur des phallus de béton anti-stationnement, ce qui sera leur seul plaisir du soir.

Pour le reste - je parle des aventures intérieures de ceux qui pensent que tourner le dos est un signe d'amitié - soyez assez imaginatifs pour rester dans la charte. L'allusion est bien suffisante en la matière et ceux qui allument en s'agitant la prose pourraient bien se prendre un coup dans les reins.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

À tous vous enfiler comme ça les uns les autres, ça doit être folklo' dans les chiottes.   :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

Qu'est ce qu'on se marre...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ton niveau "prépa grandes écoles", je trouves ça un peu pédant !






    


c'est quand meme pas sa faute si son ecole a 15 etages et pas d'ascenseur


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Combien de fois faudra t-il le dire ? A moins de 1500 posts, le vouvoiement est de rigueur pour parler aux anciens.
> 
> C'est valable pour tous les acnéiques aux cheveux graisseux qui se vantent déjà auprès de leurs copines d'être invités à la table des maîtres lors de futures AES, simplement parce qu'ils furent encadrés de balises (quote).
> 
> ...



Ta majesté aurait pas une révolution à mater à l'autre bout du bar ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand meme pas sa faute si son ecole a 15 etages et pas d'ascenseur



Ah, c'est pour ça qu'il s'essouffle ?


----------



## Amok (5 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ta majesté aurait pas une révolution à mater à l'autre bout du bar ?



Ma majesté possède une capacité que beaucoup lui envient : elle peut bannir d'une main, bouler vert et/ou rouge de l'autre, effacer des posts de la troisième et en modifier de la dernière alors qu'elle étouffe une révolte de la plante des pieds (faites le compte).

Vous voulez la preuve ? 

Je n'ai rien contre ce genre de discussion, mais je trouve que là on tourne un peu en rond (si je puis dire).


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ma majesté possède une capacité que beaucoup lui envient : elle peut bannir d'une main, bouler vert et/ou rouge de l'autre, effacer des posts de la troisième et en modifier de la dernière alors qu'elle étouffe une révolte de la plante des pieds (faites le compte).
> 
> Vous voulez la preuve ?
> 
> Je n'ai rien contre ce genre de discussion, mais je trouve que là on tourne un peu en rond (si je puis dire).



Ciel ! Kali ! Pitié, grande déesse, je sors


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Combien de fois faudra t-il le dire ? A moins de 1500 posts, le vouvoiement est de rigueur pour parler aux anciens.



Mouais... Pas convaincu : à moins de 1500 posts, on a tout un "potentiel d'être en devenir", aprés, on ne fait que se répeter en vain et pavaner sa couronne... 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est valable pour tous les acnéiques aux cheveux graisseux qui se vantent déjà auprès de leurs copines d'être invités à la table des maîtres lors de futures AES, simplement parce qu'ils furent encadrés de balises (quote).



Ca va, j'ai les cheveux secs.



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste - je parle des aventures intérieures de ceux qui pensent que tourner le dos est un signe d'amitié - soyez assez imaginatifs pour rester dans la charte. L'allusion est bien suffisante en la matière et ceux qui allument en s'agitant la prose pourraient bien se prendre un coup dans les reins.



C'est sûr, au bout d'un moment, j'deviens lourd : faut que j'aprenne à m'arreter au bon moment. Ca va venir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... Pas convaincu : à moins de 1500 posts, on a tout un "potentiel d'être en devenir", aprés, on ne fait que se répeter en vain et pavaner sa couronne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cooool!!!! Ca part en couilles! Je lève mon verre à l'amitié


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Cooool!!!! Ca part en couilles! Je lève mon verre à l'amitié



Euh, ça part en couille depuis le début !   :modo:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2005)

Magnifique. Les niuoubies sont amis. Retour aux choses sérieuses


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

C'est vrai merde !!

Un peu de tenue !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste - je parle des aventures intérieures de ceux qui pensent que tourner le dos est un signe d'amitié - soyez assez imaginatifs pour rester dans la charte. L'allusion est bien suffisante en la matière et ceux qui allument en s'agitant la prose pourraient bien se prendre un coup dans les reins.





			
				-dc- a dit:
			
		

> À tous vous *enfiler* comme ça les uns les autres, ça doit être folklo' dans les chiottes.   :mouais:





			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Cooool!!!! Ca part en *couilles!* Je lève mon verre à l'amitié





			
				-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Euh, ça part en *couille* depuis le début !   :modo:




 Allez j'essaye les bonnes vieilles techniques inspiré du behaviorisme à grands coups de renforcements négatifs type tic tac rouge :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Allez j'essaye les bonnes vieiilles techniques inspiré du behaviorisme à grands coups de renforcements négatifs type tic tac rouge :rateau:



Tu perds ton temps seule la pédagogie cognitive est efficace.

Faut cogner...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu perds ton temps seule la pédagogie cognitive est efficace.
> 
> Faut cogner...



C'est bien ce que je dis !!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je dis !!



Surtout que je me souviens d'une époque, pendant laquelle les sanctions pleuvaient sur moi... (un genre de micro climat...), et regarde le résultat, 5000 posts et quelques, un exemple de délicatesse, et d'amour de son prochain...


----------



## rezba (5 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Combien de fois faudra t-il le dire ? A moins de 1500 posts, le vouvoiement est de rigueur pour parler aux anciens.



Ne l'écoutez pas. J'ai connu des posteurs, exceptionnels, qui n'ont jamais été des nioubies, et qui à moins de 1000 posts sont devenus des références... 




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si lesdites copines sont toujours les bienvenues, leurs accompagnateurs risquent fort de rester a la porte assis sur des phallus de béton anti-stationnement, ce qui sera leur seul plaisir du soir.


Tu veux parler de bittes ? C'est une bonne idée. Je vais m'y intéresser.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que je me souviens d'une époque, pendant laquelle les sanctions pleuvaient sur moi... (un genre de micro climat...), et regarde le résultat, 5000 posts et quelques, un exemple de délicatesse, et d'amour de son prochain...



Y doit souffrir le prochain que t'aimes si délicatement


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ne l'écoutez pas. J'ai connu des posteurs, exceptionnels, qui n'ont jamais été des nioubies, et qui à moins de 1000 posts sont devenus des références...
> 
> 
> 
> Tu veux parler de bittes ? C'est une bonne idée. Je vais m'y intéresser.


 Ouais MonSeigneur... je vois de qui vous voulez parler 

Mais disons le franchement : ce qui caractérise le nioubie en dehors de sa date d'inscription trop récente, c'est quand même son indécrottable bêtise nappée de suce-boulisme suranné, non ? Du style de parler d'enculade à tour de bras sous le prétexte de devenir un sonyboy un jour. Faudrait peut-être y voir autre chose non ?

Enfin bon. Amok ! Efface moi tous ces comptes là...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais MonSeigneur... je vois de qui vous voulez parler
> 
> Mais disons le franchement : ce qui caractérise le nioubie en dehors de sa date d'inscription trop récente, c'est quand même son indécrottable bêtise nappée de suce-boulisme suranné, non ? Du style de parler d'enculade à tour de bras sous le prétexte de devenir un sonyboy un jour. Faudrait peut-être y voir autre chose non ?
> 
> Enfin bon. Amok ! Efface moi tous ces comptes là...



Lui, il est pas là pour rigoler !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Lui, il est pas là pour rigoler !!!


 Nan effectivement. Les mecs qui veulent devenir rigolos par la simple action du saint esprit et de quelques posts mal odorants, ça me broute  Comme si toi tu avais été un héros en 1000 posts


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Nan effectivement. Les mecs qui veulent devenir rigolos par la simple action du saint esprit et de quelques posts mal odorants, ça me broute  Comme si toi tu avais été un héros en 1000 posts



Et même encore maintenant, je n'arrive à me maintenir que grace à quelques appuis hauts placés... dument arrosés.


----------



## Pierrou (5 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais MonSeigneur... je vois de qui vous voulez parler
> 
> Mais disons le franchement : ce qui caractérise le nioubie en dehors de sa date d'inscription trop récente, c'est quand même son indécrottable bêtise nappée de suce-boulisme suranné, non ? Du style de parler d'enculade à tour de bras sous le prétexte de devenir un sonyboy un jour.
> Enfin bon. Amok ! Efface moi tous ces comptes là...



Une question me taraude... suis-je un nioubie?   ( ma bêtise est elle indécrottable... incontestablement  Quant au suce boulisme...  )


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais MonSeigneur... je vois de qui vous voulez parler
> 
> Mais disons le franchement : ce qui caractérise le nioubie en dehors de sa date d'inscription trop récente, c'est quand même son indécrottable bêtise nappée de suce-boulisme suranné, non ? Du style de parler d'enculade à tour de bras sous le prétexte de devenir un sonyboy un jour. Faudrait peut-être y voir autre chose non ?
> 
> Enfin bon. Amok ! Efface moi tous ces comptes là...



J'espére que tu parles pas de moi, parceque sinon, on s'est mal compris.


----------



## rezba (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Lui, il est pas là pour rigoler !!!



D'ailleurs, nioubie, il ne rigolait pas, déjà ! Il en imposait ! 

Ahhh, nioubie un jour... :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

On dit pas "parce que sinon", on dit "autrement sinon pourquoi t'est ce que"...


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

Vraiment, je comprends pas ton post BackCat : tu me connais pas, alors comment peux-tu voir du "léche-boulisme" ou une volonté d'imiter sonnyboy dans mes posts ?
L'humour "enculade", comme tu dis, a pas été inventé dans ce bar : viens donc dans un amphi de médecine une journée : des sonny, t'en trouvera plus d'un (même si celui-ci est pas mal). Je ne savais pas que c'était une marque deposée.
Quand à faire du "léche-boulisme" : rhââaa, j'me marre : si c'est ton but de briller sur les forums, c'est pas le mien : je cherche à m'amuser et c'est tout.
Et vraiment, non, je n'arrive pas à voir de "héros" sur ce forum : juste des gens qui me font rire et d'autres non.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Et vraiment, non, je n'arrive pas à voir de "héros" sur ce forum : juste des gens qui me font rire et d'autres non.



Hérons !!!! bon dieu, mais il faut tout controler ici


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Dans le terme lèche-boules, je ne sais pas s'il fallait voir du premier degré ou une référence aux points disco... J'en perds ma religion.


----------



## lithium (5 Février 2005)

salut,
comme le dit l'intitulé de ce post, "ici on se fait des amis" et comme je suis nouveau sur ce forum, je me lance!
en vous lisant je ne peux que me dire wahou putain l'ambiance ))
Un forum ou chacun s'exprime comme bon lui semble c'est le pied. Lle mac n'est pas seulement un ordi, mais aussi un mode de vie (virtuelle ou non) au quel j'aimerais bien participer.

PS:heuuu par contre pour ce qui est de baisser mon fute, j'hesite encore un peu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Une question me taraude... suis-je un nioubie?



oui



			
				Gabi a dit:
			
		

> J'espére que tu parles pas de moi, parceque sinon, on s'est mal compris.



oui aussi



			
				Gabi a dit:
			
		

> L'humour "enculade", comme tu dis, a pas été inventé dans ce bar : viens donc dans un amphi de médecine une journée : des sonny, t'en trouvera plus d'un (même si celui-ci est pas mal). Je ne savais pas que c'était une marque deposée.



C'est bien connu : Sonnyboy est né dans un amphi de médecine :mouais:


----------



## Gabi (5 Février 2005)

Bien, trés bien. 
Super marrant ce thread, bonne ambiance.
Qu'est-ce qu'on se marre.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> comme le dit l'intitulé de ce post, "ici on se fait des amis" et comme je suis nouveau sur ce forum, je me lance!
> en vous lisant je ne peux que me dire wahou putain l'ambiance ))
> Un forum ou chacun s'exprime comme bon lui semble c'est le pied. Lle mac n'est pas seulement un ordi, mais aussi un mode de vie (virtuelle ou non) au quel j'aimerais bien participer.



 :style: Je dis : contre culture my friend ! :style:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

D'ou l'enculade


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, c'est un bar de loufoques
> Je sens que je vais m'plaire ici moi
> 
> Louf, complètement louf
> :modo:



JE me cite moi même, ok d'accord, c'est peut être un brin moyen mais euh, ça flatte mon EGO.
Et euh, au passage, euh, hum, ben je maintiens ma position initiale sur tout ça (non je ne parle pas de position sexuelle)


----------



## lithium (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> :style: Je dis : contre culture my friend ! :style:


?  je ne saisis pas ?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

Bah quelqu'un te saisira


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah quelqu'un te saisira



J'dois bien dire que là j'en rigole


----------



## poildep (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ouche, pas de bagarre de bar, please !


ben jusqu'ici c'est enfilades et brimades. Une bonne vieille bagarre aurait peut-être été plus intéressante. :sleep: 
Je me suis méfié du titre et je n' ai pas posté dans ce thread jusque-là. Je constate que j'ai eu raison. Mais après tout, la question de départ est intéressante, alors j'y répond :

si je ne me suis pas inscrit ici spécialement pour me faire des amis, ce n'est pas non plus pour me faire des ennemis. Et je m'arrange pour ne pas m'en faire. C'est loin d'être le cas de tout le monde, on le constate ici-même. Donc, sur macgé on ne se fait pas que des amis. CQFD


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben jusqu'ici c'est enfilades et brimades. Une bonne vieille bagarre aurait peut-être été plus intéressante. :sleep:
> Je me suis méfié du titre et je n' ai pas posté dans ce thread jusque-là. Je constate que j'ai eu raison. Mais après tout, la question de départ est intéressante, alors j'y répond :
> 
> si je ne me suis pas inscrit ici spécialement pour me faire des amis, ce n'est pas non plus pour me faire des ennemis. Et je m'arrange pour ne pas m'en faire. C'est loin d'être le cas de tout le monde, on le constate ici-même. Donc, sur macgé on ne se fait pas que des amis. CQFD



faut surtout prendre le sujet au 2è degré 

... même si y'a quand même un poil de vérité dans la question


----------



## lithium (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> J'dois bien dire que là j'en rigole


Vous voyez que l'on se marre dans ce post


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Vous voyez que l'on se marre dans ce post



C'est fait pour


----------



## lithium (5 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait pour



Mais nan t'inqiuete ca va venir, toi et moi nous ne sommes pas encore integré à macgé un bizutage quoi......
Du moins c'est comme ca que je le prends,mais peut être que je me trompe?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

et ça dure depuis 8 heures ce matin !   :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Ca fait plaisir de revenir, après une bonne bouffe, et de voir que vous êtes encore tous là   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai un copain à la FAC de médecine.

Dans un bocal...


----------



## lithium (5 Février 2005)

Et je suppose que c'est loin d'etre terminé!!! c'est ca quji est bien )


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben jusqu'ici c'est enfilades et brimades. Une bonne vieille bagarre aurait peut-être été plus intéressante. :sleep:
> Je me suis méfié du titre et je n' ai pas posté dans ce thread jusque-là. Je constate que j'ai eu raison. Mais après tout, la question de départ est intéressante, alors j'y répond :
> 
> si je ne me suis pas inscrit ici spécialement pour me faire des amis, ce n'est pas non plus pour me faire des ennemis. Et je m'arrange pour ne pas m'en faire. C'est loin d'être le cas de tout le monde, on le constate ici-même. Donc, sur macgé on ne se fait pas que des amis. CQFD



Sur Macgé, kiki, c'est exactement comme dehors, contrairement ce que peuvent te raconter tous ceux qui pensent que gna gna gna, cyber communication et autre conneries...

EXACTEMENT comme dehors, aussi difficile de se faire accepter en tant que toi même, aussi facile de se faire cataloguer.

La vraie difficulté reste la communication par écrit, car tout le monde n'a pas le recul necessaire à ce genre d'execice.


----------



## poildep (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sur Macgé, kiki, c'est exactement comme dehors, contrairement ce que peuvent te raconter tous ceux qui pensent que gna gna gna, cyber communication et autre conneries...
> 
> EXACTEMENT comme dehors, aussi difficile de se faire accepter en tant que toi même, aussi facile de se faire cataloguer.
> 
> La vraie difficulté reste la communication par écrit, car tout le monde n'a pas le recul necessaire à ce genre d'execice.


 j'ai jamais dit le contraire, mon loulou. Si ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La vraie difficulté reste la communication par écrit, car tout le monde n'a pas le recul necessaire à ce genre d'execice.



    As you tell ; beef nose


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais dit le contraire, mon loulou. Si ?



J'sais plus...


----------



## poildep (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'sais plus...


 t'as bu ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

Disons que je sors de table...


----------



## lithium (5 Février 2005)

Le fait d'etre catalogué ne se fait il pas ici par le nombre de post ou la date d'inscription  de chacun?
A chaque moyen de communication sa façon de cataloguer. dehors c'est le physique et par ecrit c'est essentiellement l'ancienneté.
Je pense que c'est le propre de l'homme de toujours vouloir cataloguer, il faut faire avec et faire en sorte de se trouver du bon coté des choses


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Le fait d'etre catalogué ne se fait il pas ici par le nombre de post ou la date d'inscription  de chacun?
> A chaque moyen de communication sa façon de cataloguer. dehors c'est le physique et par ecrit c'est essentiellement l'ancienneté.
> Je pense que c'est le propre de l'homme de toujours vouloir cataloguer, il faut faire avec et faire en sorte de se trouver du bon coté des choses



Houlà... T'étais tête de turc à l'école ou quoi?


----------



## poildep (5 Février 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Le fait d'etre catalogué ne se fait il pas ici par le nombre de post ou la date d'inscription  de chacun?


Non.




 Les erreurs suivantes sont survenues quand ce message a été envoyé:

   1. Le message que vous avez entré est trop court. Veuillez l'allonger à au moins 5 caractères.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Le fait d'etre catalogué ne se fait il pas ici par le nombre de post ou la date d'inscription  de chacun?
> A chaque moyen de communication sa façon de cataloguer. dehors c'est le physique et par ecrit c'est essentiellement l'ancienneté.
> Je pense que c'est le propre de l'homme de toujours vouloir cataloguer, il faut faire avec et faire en sorte de se trouver du bon coté des choses



Pas du tout d'accord, dire que les gens jugent sur le physique, ou sur l'ancienneté, c'est faux.

C'est une excuse à la con, "dehors" comme sur Macgé, si t'es malin tu t'en sors.

Rien de plus, rien de moins.


----------



## lithium (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Houlà... T'étais tête de turc à l'école ou quoi?


heu non pas que je me souvienne , enfin je crois pas   mais arrete avec tes questions!!!!  bon bah oui les autres etaient mechants avec moi ...........


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

un fil à la con...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

Ce qui est sur, par contre, c'est que les gens sont méchants.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Le fait d'etre catalogué ne se fait il pas ici par le nombre de post ou la date d'inscription  de chacun?
> A chaque moyen de communication sa façon de cataloguer. dehors c'est le physique et par ecrit c'est essentiellement l'ancienneté.
> Je pense que c'est le propre de l'homme de toujours vouloir cataloguer, il faut faire avec et faire en sorte de se trouver du bon coté des choses



oui....mais bon...il y a des nioubes bien plus interessant que des Pro du pots, a chaqu'un de faire la part des choses...
Dans mon cas je sais que Sonnyboy c'est le roi du "baisse ton futal" et Mackie ....oui, mackie surement un as de l'hardware mais aussi un specialiste (un des rares a pouvoir me battre surement)
en orthographe....   (donc, tu vois je catalogue comme tout le monde meme si je ne fais pas allusion au nombre de post...)

De toute facon...comme le disait Sonny, virtuelle ou pas la connerie reste la connerie....
(d'ailleurs c'est Brassens qui chantait; " quand on est con on est con....")

quand au lechage de couilles....une fois le fut tombe....que reste-t-il d'autre a ce faire faire....
(on a dit qu'on ne parlait pas d'enculade)....



signe...:un nioubie fier de l'etre. :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est sur, par contre, c'est que les gens sont méchants.



Houlà!!!!!    Rien qu'un essaim de nuisib'


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui....mais bon...il y a des nioubes bien plus interessant que des Pro du pots, a chaqu'un de faire la part des choses...
> Dans mon cas je sais que Sonnyboy c'est le roi du "baisse ton futal" et Mackie ....oui, mackie surement un as de l'hardware mais aussi un specialiste (un des rares a pouvoir me battre surement)
> en orthographe....   (donc, tu vois je catalogue comme tout le monde...)
> 
> ...



Il est bien lui...

En tout cas le post du chat noir a fait son petit effet...


----------



## poildep (5 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est sur, par contre, c'est que les gens sont méchants.


 heureusement qu'il y'en a des comme toi.


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> heureusement qu'il y'en a des comme toi.



et des comme toi...  :rose: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

poildep et Macelene,je croyais que le lechage de boule etait l'appanage des nioubes    

(Merki sonny,un compliment de ta part...waow.)



ps: aime pas les chats prefere les chiens....:style:


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> poildep et Macelene,je croyais que le lechage de boule etait l'appanage des nioubes



sauf votre respect jeune nouibie...   je ne lèche pas de boules moi...


----------



## poildep (5 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> poildep et Macelene,je croyais que le lechage de boule etait l'appanage des nioubes


j'ai jamais prétendu ne pas être un nioube. Quand au léchage de boules, si tu parles de mes mots à sonny, je ne fais que les lui chatouiller. Rien à voir. 



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> (Merki sonny,un compliment de ta part...waow.)


où ça ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sauf votre respect jeune nouibie...   je ne lèche pas de boules moi...



C'est pas l'envie qui manque...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais prétendu ne pas être un nioube. Quand au léchage de boules, si tu parles de mes mots à sonny, je ne fais que les lui chatouiller. Rien à voir.
> 
> 
> où ça ?



j'avais bien compris que c'etait pour le chat-ouiller...et c'est pourquoi j'ai rajoute des  apres ma remarque.

où ca? ben, il a finit son post avec "bien" dans sa phrase....tu imagines, "Bien"....waow.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais prétendu ne pas être un nioube. Quand au léchage de boules, si tu parles de mes mots à sonny, je ne fais que les lui chatouiller. Rien à voir.
> 
> 
> où ça ?



Y avait bien un compliment.

Il l'a vu c'est le principal.


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sauf votre respect jeune nouibie...   je ne lèche pas de boules moi...



voir plus haut....

des fois je me demande si c'est moi qui m'exprime mal ou si les smileys ne sont disponible que chez moi.........
en tout cas, pour info, quand je met un  apres une phrase, il faut la prendre au 27eme degre.
Merki.


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> voir plus haut....
> 
> des fois je me demande si c'est moi qui m'exprime mal ou si les smileys ne sont disponible que chez moi.........
> en tout cas, pour info, quand je met un  apres une phrase, il faut la prendre au 27eme degre.
> Merki.



celui là  n'est pas bien méchant..   tu sais.  allez  bye bye...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> ?  je ne saisis pas ?



Voilà, je me rappelle que je voulais répondre là dessus tt't'aleur.

Rappelons nous : "Think different"
"Think different"

MAC = pas PC.
MAC = alter informatique
alter informatique = alternative.

Fuir les normes, le conformisme (tu sais les moutons de Panurge), la routine.

:style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Fuir les normes, le conformisme (tu sais les moutons de Panurge), la routine.
> 
> :style:



Ne nous leurrons pas... pour Gates ou Jobbs ; nous restons des consommateurs... Ovins ou bovins ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ne nous leurrons pas... pour Gates ou Jobbs ; nous restons des consommateurs... Ovins ou bovins ...



dure realite du grand Capital avec un A majuscule.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ne nous leurrons pas... pour Gates ou Jobbs ; nous restons des consommateurs... Ovins ou bovins ...



Tout a fait, entièrement d'accord.

Faut être naif pour se croire anti conformiste parce qu'on utilise un mac plutôt qu'un PC (en l'occurence, je trouve même que ça a un petit coté snob, limite désagréable...), c'est comme les gens qui bouffent que des produits bio...les pauvres....


----------



## poildep (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Rappelons nous : "Think different"
> "Think different"
> 
> MAC = pas PC.
> ...


L'anti-conformisme dont tu parles, il faut avoir les moyens de se le payer. La marginalisation-caviar, en quelque sorte.  Pathétique.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ne nous leurrons pas... pour Gates ou Jobbs ; nous restons des consommateurs... Ovins ou bovins ...



Sur, je leur bouffe pas dans la main, même si ce sont deux grosses multinationales, euh, je préfère tout de même celle du second.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> L'anti-conformisme dont tu parles, il faut avoir les moyens de se le payer. La marginalisation-caviar, en quelque sorte.  Pathétique.



Ouais, peut être, c'est "un anti conformisme" moins pathétique que de picoler des cannettes sur un square entre zonards en tout cas.
De toute façon, ça reflète une façon de penser générale quelque part, certes, mais à ne prendre avec une pointe d'humour pleaszZ


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> L'anti-conformisme dont tu parles, il faut avoir les moyens de se le payer. La marginalisation-caviar, en quelque sorte.  Pathétique.


 Je suis assez d'accord avec ça


----------



## lithium (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je me rappelle que je voulais répondre là dessus tt't'aleur.
> 
> Rappelons nous : "Think different"
> "Think different"
> ...


oki je comprends mieux  
Par contre il est vrai que comme le souligne patochman:"Ne nous leurrons pas... pour Gates ou Jobbs ; nous restons des consommateurs... Ovins ou bovins ... " malheureusement on n'y peut rien, il y'a toujours un grand au dessus qui s'enrichi grace aux autres, c'est le commerce.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> oki je comprends mieux
> Par contre il est vrai que comme le souligne patochman:"Ne nous leurrons pas... pour Gates ou Jobbs ; nous restons des consommateurs... Ovins ou bovins ... " malheureusement on n'y peut rien, il y'a toujours un grand au dessus qui s'enrichi grace aux autres, c'est le commerce.



 Personne n'avait tout de même pas pensé que j'avais pas compris qu'Apple aimait les gros biftons ?   

Je dirais pour faire simple. Hmm, plein (je dis plein) de gens te bachent parce que t'as un MAc alors qu'ils n'en connaissent rien, qu'ils te disent que personne n'a de mac, que pour trouver des softs, c mission impossible à moins de les acheter (alors que eux, y z'ont des copaings qui peuvent les leur copier), qu'à la FnAC, le rayon Mac se limite à la portion congrue, que c'est ridicule, qu'ils se ragaillardisent parce que tout le monde a un PC, que ça les rassure quelque part, hmm ?

Alors moi, c'est le genre de trucs qui m'énervent un poil.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'avait tout de même pas pensé que j'avais pas compris qu'Apple aimait les gros biftons ?
> 
> Je dirais pour faire simple. Hmm, plein (je dis plein) de gens te bachent parce que t'as un MAc alors qu'ils n'en connaissent rien, qu'ils te disent que personne n'a de mac, que pour trouver des softs, c mission impossible à moins de les acheter (alors que eux, y z'ont des copaings qui peuvent les leur copier), qu'à la FnAC, le rayon Mac se limite à la portion congrue, que c'est ridicule, qu'ils se ragaillardisent parce que tout le monde a un PC, que ça les rassure quelque part, hmm ?
> 
> Alors moi, c'est le genre de trucs qui m'énervent un poil.



Silence et distance... Ne leur répond même pas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout a fait, entièrement d'accord.


tiens... tu m'appelles plus ducon? ca me manque...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

lithium a dit:
			
		

> Par contre il est vrai que comme le souligne patochman:"Ne nous leurrons pas... pour Gates ou Jobbs ; nous restons des consommateurs... Ovins ou bovins ... " malheureusement on n'y peut rien, il y'a toujours un grand au dessus qui s'enrichi grace aux autres, c'est le commerce.



Exact of course, mais euh, vous savez, j'ai abandonné l'idée de vivre dans ma cabane dans la forêt


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Exact of course, mais euh, vous savez, j'ai abandonné l'idée de vivre dans ma cabane dans la forêt



"Et nous porterons des vêtements de cuir qui nous dureront toute une vie" (Tyler Durden)


----------



## poildep (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Et nous porterons des vêtements de cuir qui nous dureront toute une vie" (Tyler Durden)


 arrête, tu m'excites.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> arrête, tu m'excites.



frippon ; va!


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Et nous porterons des vêtements de cuir qui nous dureront toute une vie" (Tyler Durden)



les immeuble s'ecroulent et j'attend avec impatience le where is my mind des `pixies...
houps, je me suis trompe de thread....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> les immeuble s'ecroulent et j'attend avec impatience le where is my mind des `pixies...
> houps, je me suis trompe de thread....



Non. tu es là où il faut 
Where is my mind est un morceau qui se contente de la moelle épinière en se foutant de la gueule du cerveau   D'aileurs je lance iTunes...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> les immeuble s'ecroulent et j'attend avec impatience le where is my mind des `pixies...
> houps, je me suis trompe de thread....



XxXellent, Fight club. Depuis, je ne vois plus le savon de la même manière


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> D'aileurs je lance iTunes...



Pour ma part j'y suis, avé le dernier Chemical Brothers


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> XxXellent, Fight club. Depuis, je ne vois plus le savon de la même manière


J'en ai un qui trône au dessus de mon burreau...     :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai un qui trône au dessus de mon burreau...     :love:



Amusant !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> comme les gens qui bouffent que des produits bio...les pauvres....





mais non, pas pauvres......au prix que ça coute!!!


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme les gens qui bouffent que des produits bio...les pauvres....



:mouais:

Je comprends ta remarque : manger bio pour être anti-conformiste, c'est complétement idiot...
Mais si manger des produits bio permet de dévelloper des méthodes de production plus respectueuses de l'environnement, à une echelle moins industrielle, avec moins de produits chimiques et un meilleur goût : alors oui, je préfere manger "bio". Ca ne me dérangerait pas si on fragmentait les grosses industries alimentaires en petite productions plus humaines, plus sensées dans leur méthodes et qui produisent de meilleurs produits.
Je suis assez ecoeuré par cette bouffe  dégueulasse en boîte ou sous vide que j'achéte bien sûr car c'est moins cher.  Depuis que je suis étudiant, j'ai l'impression que tout ce que je mange est mou, sans goût, bourré de sel : parfois, ça me fout le cafard en plein repas, je mange sans plaisir. Vraiment, quand tu manges ces grosses clémentines espagnoles, ou ces pommes reluisantes de cire, et qu'ensuite tu goûtes une clémentine corse : c'est pas pareil.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, peut être, c'est "un anti conformisme" moins pathétique que de picoler des cannettes sur un square entre zonards en tout cas.



Ah la dominance sociale !  J'ai un mac, je ne suis pas comme ces connards de mecs qui tisent dans les jardins publics et qui font peur aux enfants avec leurs chiens, leurs tatouages...
Moi au moins je suis un bon anti-conformiste, plus mieux vu socialementque ces raclures de bidets.
Une bien jolie façon d'augmenter son estime de soi qu'elle est à toi. 



			
				-dc- a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, ça reflète une façon de penser générale quelque part,



Je serais curieux de lire la suite de ton developpement


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2005)

-dtc- a dit:
			
		

> MAC = pas PC.



PC = personal computer 

 :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> un fil à la con...



on peut toucher le fond encore plus je le sens


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que je suis étudiant, j'ai l'impression que tout ce que je mange est mou, sans goût, bourré de sel



[supermoquette] Tu rippes vraiment n'importe quoi !  [/supermoquette]


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah la dominance sociale !  J'ai un mac, je ne suis pas comme ces connards de mecs qui tisent dans les jardins publics et qui font peur aux enfants avec leurs chiens, leurs tatouages...
> Moi au moins je suis un bon anti-conformiste, plus mieux vu socialementque ces raclures de bidets.
> Une bien jolie façon d'augmenter son estime de soi qu'elle est à toi.
> 
> Je serais curieux de lire la suite de ton developpement



Je dirais simplement, que mes propos initiaux ont été pris au pied de la lettre alors qu'il ne fallait pas du tout le faire.
Il me semble pourtant qu'il y en a un paquet qui savent manier l'humour sur ce forum et j'imaginais pas un tel développement.


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2005)

es-tu certain d'être dans le bon tradada Roberto ?     


_PS: bien manger en peu de temps, ça peut se faire, sans avoir à utiliser du sous vide et le reste... j'y arrive bien moi...   _


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Et tu verrais ce qu'on propose en standard, et même en haut de gamme, pour faire grandir les bébés...*



J'adore les pubs :"Regardez ! Notre bouillasse orange est etudiée par plein de gens intelligents qui vous disent que c'est la meilleure pour votre bébé : si vous n'achetez pas notre bouillase, c'est que vous êtes de mauvais parents".

C'est pas difficile de faire culpabiliser un parent, et si en plus c'est plus rapide à preparer : allez, zou une géneration de bébés nourris à la bouillasse.

Le mieux, comme tu dis, c'est de faire bouillir une carotte et une patate, rajouter un bout de poison, mettre au mixer : c'est moins cher et bien meilleur.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Février 2005)

fatigué

 :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

De toute façon c'est moi qui ait raison.. alors...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais simplement, que mes propos initiaux ont été pris au pied de la lettre alors qu'il ne fallait pas du tout le faire.
> Il me semble pourtant qu'il y en a un paquet qui savent manier l'humour sur ce forum et j'imaginais pas un tel développement.



Malheureusement, et de par ta nioubitude au bar, il semble difficile de percevoir de l'humour dans tes posts précédents. Tout simplement parce que l'on ne te connait pas. Tu n'as rien d'un sonnyboy ou d'un jptk.
Qui plus est, rien n'indique que tu faisais du 5ième degré. Pas un smiley.

Je trouve que c'est un peu facile après coup de dire "on ne m'a pas compris". Ce n'est pas en attribuant les causes aux autres, ou choses externes que l'on avance dans la vie. C'était la pensée du jour


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon c'est moi qui *ait* raison.. alors...



tu te négliges SonnyLove© ...   fais attention à  ton ortographe...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon c'est moi qui ait raison.. alors...



Bon on s'la fait cette partie de boule avant qu'y pleuve ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu te négliges SonnyLove© ...   fais attention à  ton ortographe...



Exact, c'est excat...

Sinon t'as pas envie d'aller de faire considérer plus loin ?


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Exact, c'est excat...
> 
> Sinon t'as pas envie d'aller de faire considérer plus loin ?




sidérer quoi tu disais...?


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Même s'il est parfois *hyper-pénible*, j'en viendrai JAMAIS à cette extrémité !!_
> :rateau: :affraid:



MORT DE RIRE !! 
Je suis vraiment desolé  Tout le monde a bien sûr compris que je parlais de poiSSon


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement, et de par ta nioubitude au bar, il semble difficile de percevoir de l'humour dans tes posts précédents. Tout simplement parce que l'on ne te connait pas. Tu n'as rien d'un sonnyboy ou d'un jptk.
> Qui plus est, rien n'indique que tu faisais du 5ième degré. Pas un smiley.
> 
> Je trouve que c'est un peu facile après coup de dire "on ne m'a pas compris". Ce n'est pas en attribuant les causes aux autres, ou choses externes que l'on avance dans la vie. C'était la pensée du jour




Certes personne ne me connais ici mais me voilà un peu vite jugé je trouve. Et pourtant, j'aime la dérision...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

il est 11h00

vite vite, c'est pas la derniere  heure de la  messe de dimanche ?  


la paix domenicale


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Exact, c'est excat...
> 
> Sinon t'as pas envie d'aller de faire considérer plus loin ?



Nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde !!!!

J'arrive plus à écrire les lettres dans l'ordre !!

C'est votre faute ça, à force de lire des fautes plus grosses que moi, je deviens anal FA bête !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il est 11h00
> 
> vite vite, c'est pas la derniere  heure de la  messe de dimanche ?
> 
> ...



J'aime encore mieux tes croissants..


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde !!!!
> 
> J'arrive plus à écrire les lettres dans l'ordre !!
> 
> C'est votre faute ça, à force de lire des fautes plus grosses que moi, je deviens anal FA bête !!!



Mais non : "ecat" existe, c'est l'adjectivation du verbe excater qui signifie... heu... enfin tu vois quoi : excater quoi ! Par exemple : "aujourd'hui, je vais excater ma grand-mére" ou "tiens, si j'excatais un bain ?".

Voilà.

Voilà, voilà.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2005)

pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur que c'est pas la recette du bouillon d'onze heure ça ?



Mince, j'avais pas encore lu la suite, Roberto, là, y m'a pas grillé, y m'a carbonisé  :casse:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sur Macgé, kiki, c'est exactement comme dehors, contrairement ce que peuvent te raconter tous ceux qui pensent que gna gna gna, cyber communication et autre conneries...
> 
> EXACTEMENT comme dehors, aussi difficile de se faire accepter en tant que toi même, aussi facile de se faire cataloguer.
> 
> La vraie difficulté reste la communication par écrit, car tout le monde n'a pas le recul necessaire à ce genre d'execice.


Mais quel enfoiré, maintenant tout le monde va savoir que je raconte des conneries dans la vraie vie


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> As you tell ; beef nose


Tu m'avais que t'avais arrêté ???


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ne nous leurrons pas... pour Gates ou Jobbs ; nous restons des consommateurs... Ovins ou bovins ...


T'as oublié crétins


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Exact of course, mais euh, vous savez, j'ai abandonné l'idée de vivre dans ma cabane dans la forêt



ma cabane *au canada !* 

'bécile


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Février 2005)

ou au fond du jardin...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'avais que t'avais arrêté ???



Poil au nez!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Je comprends plus rien. Vous faites un cadavre exquis ou j'ai loupé un chapitre ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends plus rien. Vous faites un cadavre exquis ou j'ai loupé un chapitre ?



Nââââân... Un simple joke.. T'agite pas crâne d'oeuf ; tu vas monter en neige...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien lui...
> 
> En tout cas le post du chat noir a fait son petit effet...


 Je prends ça pour un compliment


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2005)

Ben oui c'était un compliment... qu'est ce qu'ils ont tous à douter de la véracité de mes propos ??


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> on peut toucher le fond encore plus je le sens


 je peux aider à quelque chose ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui c'était un compliment... qu'est ce qu'ils ont tous à douter de la véracité de mes propos ??



 Douter   jamais ! c'est de certitudes qu'il est ici question


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Bon ben le catalogage de nioubes est terminé on dirait... Amok devrait être fiers de nous  du degré qu'on ne compte plus, même quand on l'écrit, des non-nioubes qui en viennent à douter, un Sonnyboy qui fait des compliments, moi qui ne suis toujours pas noir et une envie de boire une bière avec un zicos et un psy qui me prend la gorge 

Bonne soirée à tous, si je peux aider pour foutre le bordel à nouveau, ouvrez la porte de la cave


----------



## Gabi (6 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée à tous, si je peux aider pour foutre le bordel à nouveau, ouvrez la porte de la cave



Viens donc par là gentil minou.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

:modo: pas d'insulte hein ? J'y suis déjà allé, mais j'ai pas le droit de donner mon avis sur la politique, même si il est très éclairé. Enfin bon. Heureusement que Mackie est là pour relever les vrais sujets


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

C'est pas avec tout ça qu'il va se faire des amis, le nioub'...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Ça peut avoir des amis un nioube ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut avoir des amis un nioube ?


Pas possible, ça ce saurait


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut avoir des amis un nioube ?




quel chat-ouilleur.......c'est fou ca.....
Mais tu sais qu'il y a plus de nioubes que de pros........
ok, stresse pas....j'avais pas vu qu'il fallait refaire ta litiere....      




Je me repete, mais....:Nioube un jour, Nioube toujours!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Merde y a un bout d'nioube sous ma semelle


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

si c'est le pied gauche, ça porte bonheur


----------



## Amok (7 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut avoir des amis un nioube ?



Voilà. Comme d'habitude : net, clair, précis, juste.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Voilà. Comme d'habitude : net, clair, précis, juste.



Ben, voila que ce pointe notre seigneur des mouches......Bravo, l'equipe est au complet....
en plus ce nouvel avatar.....    

Le nioube vaincra...je vous previens......:style:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Février 2005)

Tiens..

une nouvelle


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Le nioube vaincra...je vous previens......:style:



bof, c'est plus facile quand tu est une fille


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bof, c'est plus facile quand tu est une fille



faudra qu'on mexplique......les post au dessus des miens.....ecrit par des verts....(vers...  )
les posts en dessous......vert aussi......brrrrrrr!!!! c'est pas contagieux????  

Ce qui est sur c'est qu'il s'agit surement de thread le mieux surveille de tout le forum.....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

On a retrouver david vincent ! des hommes verts partout !


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> faudra qu'on mexplique......les post au dessus des miens.....ecrit par des verts....(vers...  )
> les posts en dessous......vert aussi......brrrrrrr!!!! c'est pas contagieux????
> 
> Ce qui est sur c'est qu'il s'agit surement de thread le mieux surveille de tout le forum.....



ici on banni a vu  parait que Amok c'est le fils de l'étoile du nord


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ici on banni a vu  parait que Amok c'est le fils de l'étoile du nord



dans ce cas Stook ne le sait même pas mais il est déjà banni


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas Stook ne le sait même pas mais il est déjà banni



AATTTATTATATATTATATATTATATATAT :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas Stook ne le sait même pas mais il est déjà banni



Vu comme le roi des vers (non, je n'ai pas oublie le "t" ) et son escorte aime tapper sur les Nioubies, ca m'etonnerai pas plus que ca....    
de toute facon.......on se doit de casser des oeufs pour mener a bien son but ultime:
La reconnaissance des Nioubies comme contre-pouvoir........La seule, l'unique alternative...


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> La reconnaissance des Nioubies comme contre-pouvoir........La seule, l'unique alternative...



il y a déjà eu une révolution, elle a échouer ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a déjà eu une révolution, elle a échouer ...



Et c'est pas la sociale-nioubocratie qui va faire mieux.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a déjà eu une révolution, elle a échouer ...



Malheureusement, j'ai ete le temoin de cette triste revolution....
Mais de revolution elle n'avait que le nom.....une quete de pouvoir......pfffff
Que le roi garde ca couronne......je m'en moque.....je ne demande que la reconnaissance du Nioubes.......
Car Nioube nous le sommes (ou etions ) tous......ne l'oubliez pas....


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Tiens, ya du commerce à faire, par ici

ELLE EST FRAICHE, MA KALASHNIKOV, MON RPG GARANTI SANS PEPINS, DEMANDEZ ! DEMANDEZ !


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ya du commerce à faire, par ici
> 
> ELLE EST FRAICHE, MA KALASHNIKOV, MON RPG GARANTI SANS PEPINS, DEMANDEZ ! DEMANDEZ !



c'est bien connu, la plume blaisse plus que la pointe......(ou quelque chose comme ca....)





ps:3 Rpg....merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien connu, la plume blaisse plus que la pointe......(ou quelque chose comme ca....)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca doit être plutôt "quelque chose comme ça"   T'as mon n° de compte aux caïmans ?


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ya du commerce à faire, par ici
> 
> ELLE EST FRAICHE, MA KALASHNIKOV, MON RPG GARANTI SANS PEPINS, DEMANDEZ ! DEMANDEZ !



pas besoin pour les gars en vert, on a des pouvoirs divin :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Vu comme le roi des vers (non, je n'ai pas oublie le "t" ) et son escorte aime tapper sur les Nioubies, ca m'etonnerai pas plus que ca....
> de toute facon.......on se doit de casser des oeufs pour mener a bien son but ultime:
> La reconnaissance des Nioubies comme contre-pouvoir........La seule, l'unique alternative...



tous les nioubies dans leur degré respectif de nioubitude constituent un contre-pouvoir potentiel : imagine que nous switchions tous pour aller chez macbidouille, macforever ou je ne sais quel autre forum


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin pour les gars en vert, on a des pouvoirs divin :love:



'tain, comment tu veux faire des affaires dans ces conditions ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin pour les gars en vert, on a des pouvoirs divin :love:



attention Mackie, on m'a longtemps appele Hercule....... 

(comme il font les cake....je te jure....pfff) 




Tiens, j'ai un CHAT dans la gorge.....   
c'est pour ca qu'on le voit plus....


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> imagine que nous switchions tous pour aller chez macbidouille, macforever ou je ne sais quel autre forum



Heresie.........pure heresie


----------



## Amok (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tous les nioubies dans leur degré respectif de nioubitude constituent un contre-pouvoir potentiel : imagine que nous switchions tous pour aller chez macbidouille, macforever ou je ne sais quel autre forum



Et donc ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et donc ?


Ben imagine le massacre chet macbidouille


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben imagine le massacre chet macbidouille



De toutes façon aucune chance, le rouleau compresseur monopolistique Mac gé est en marche, y'a qu'à voir les bookmarks livrés avec mon eMac


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben imagine le massacre chet macbidouille



a zut, mactripouille est fermer  :hein:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et donc ?



Donc quoi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Donc quoi ?




Bande d'Heretique......vous brulerez tous en enf-XP-er
signe: un Nioubie pelerin pratiquant


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> signe: un Nioubie pelerin pratiquant



ça tombe bien, on fait un sacrifice de nioub comme offrande :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien, on fait un sacrifice de nioub comme offrande :love:



pourquoi ca m'etonne pas.....


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ca m'etonne pas.....



mais avant, supplice de l'ipod :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais avant, supplice de l'ipod :love:



cela vaut mieux que celui du pal


----------



## rezba (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> cela vaut mieux que celui du pal



Pourtant, le pal, c'est cam.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, le pal, c'est cam.



et cam est rat


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, le pal, c'est cam.



et cam est rat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Sorry, ça a merdé


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

le palm c'est caca


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, le pal, c'est cam.



waow......le roi du calembourg.......
moi, qui pensais qu'un violet etait plus capable qu'un ver......suis decu.....


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> waow......le roi du calembourg.......
> moi, qui pensais qu'un violet etait plus capable qu'un ver......suis decu.....



'ttention a toi, le GIGN est la


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, le pal, c'est cam.



cela tombe bien car je cherche surtout à éviter la compatibilité avec le monde


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tous les nioubies dans leur degré respectif de nioubitude constituent un contre-pouvoir potentiel : imagine que nous switchions tous pour aller chez macbidouille, macforever ou je ne sais quel autre forum



chiche!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> chiche!



capon!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 'ttention a toi, le GIGN est la



houlala......vite,il faut cacher des trucs .... vite......
Ouf....peuvent venir, je crains Degun.... 
en plus pour un mec qui a des pouvoir divin.....faire le 17,je sais faire....


----------



## rezba (7 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> waow......le roi du calembourg.......
> moi, qui pensais qu'un violet etait plus capable qu'un ver......suis decu.....
> 
> --------------------
> .Nioubie un jour, nioubie toujours !



Ta signature est sous copyright d'un posteur respectable, et d'un fil mémorable. Tu es donc prié de l'enlever ou d'aquitter les droits quotidiens de 4¤ par terme.

Par ailleurs, tu me feras 4 Nostre Pater, et 18 Je vous salue Marie. Le tout à genoux.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 18 Je vous salue Marie. Le tout à genoux.



Ouais, pour regarder sous la jupe ?  :rose:  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ta signature est sous copyright d'un posteur respectable, et d'un fil mémorable. Tu es donc prié de l'enlever ou d'aquitter les droits quotidiens de 4¤ par terme.
> 
> Par ailleurs, tu me feras 4 Nostre Pater, et 18 Je vous salue Marie. Le tout à genoux.



ha!!!!les copyrights....bon,je savais pas,donc je m'avoue vaincu.....
mais pour me mettre a genou.....c'est pas gagne....peut etre un reste de fougue de jeunesse....
  

ps: c'est mieux la signature maintenant......


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ta signature est sous copyright d'un posteur respectable, et d'un fil mémorable. Tu es donc prié de l'enlever ou d'aquitter les droits quotidiens de 4¤ par terme.
> 
> Par ailleurs, tu me feras 4 Nostre Pater, et 18 Je vous salue Marie. Le tout à genoux.



à défaut de crédit, la maison ne fait pas dans la licence CC


----------



## Spyro (7 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> spyro !!!
> 
> même les chefs !!




J'ai rien fait msieur, d'ailleurs je viens de découvrir ce tradada


----------



## Amok (7 Février 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ta signature est sous copyright d'un *posteur respectable*



Ivre mort à 18:35. Enfer.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tous les nioubies dans leur degré respectif de nioubitude constituent un contre-pouvoir potentiel : imagine que nous switchions tous pour aller chez macbidouille, macforever ou je ne sais quel autre forum



On n'osait pas vous le susurrer ! Mais si en plus vous connaissez la route, on n'a plus qu'à vous pousser un peu 

MAccckkkkiiiiiiieeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!


...




...




...








PULL !!!!!!


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> On n'osait pas vous le susurrer ! Mais si en plus vous connaissez la route, on n'a plus qu'à vous pousser un peu
> 
> MAccckkkkiiiiiiieeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I got it


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai un CHAT dans la gorge.....
> c'est pour ca qu'on le voit plus...



J'étais là avant, je serai là après... File ou je te chie dans la trachée artère !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'étais là avant, je serai là après...


Tu fais des passes quoi ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> On n'osait pas vous le susurrer ! Mais si en plus vous connaissez la route, on n'a plus qu'à vous pousser un peu
> 
> MAccckkkkiiiiiiieeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Pull ce n'est pas tirer ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pull ce n'est pas tirer ?



Non, c'est le tireur qui crie ça pour qu'a l'autre bout, on lache le pigeon (d'argile ou en nioube, au choix)


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'étais là avant, je serai là après... File ou je te chie dans la trachée artère !




donc, c'est bien ca .....ta litiere est sale.....t'inquiete je m'en occupe....
tu veux un peu de lait avec ca...?
Vaudrait que je te presente mon Bulldog......je suis sur qu'il t'aprecierai ......en civet...

vous pouvez pousser....moi,je reste......  





ps:tiens,Pascal tu as change ton avatar....sympa....


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

Il est sympa,ce Webo.....il a eu la bonne idee de mettre un video de toi,mon petit chat, sur MacG
c'est par ici 

ha....quel joli minou....


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

R.I.P. Stook


----------



## Franswa (7 Février 2005)

c'est ici qu'on se fait des ami(e)s ???


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est ici qu'on se fait des ami(e)s ???



Si les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis, il y a sûrement quelques connexions qui se font...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'est ici qu'on se fait des ami(e)s ???



Vi vi vi, dans le genre "ami qui vous veut du bien"


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> R.I.P. Stook



merci...c'est gentil de penser a moi.....
je te laisse donc t'occuper de mon epitaphe....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> R.I.P. Stook



Je suis pas sûr que toutes mes postscript passent là-dessus.


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> R.I.P. Stook



Sic transit gloria mundi.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sic transit gloria mundi.



De profundis morpionibus.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> De profundis morpionibus.



ah!....Moi aussi j'en est une:

-Alive,i'm alive......


----------



## Franswa (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Si les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis, il y a sûrement quelques connexions qui se font...


 Pour répondre à tout ça je dirais :"Doublement youpi !!!" :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Si les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis, il y a sûrement quelques connexions qui se font...



le jeu des coalitions est parfois surprenant


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Si les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis, il y a sûrement quelques connexions qui se font...



tiens, j'avais pas vu ton post....desole....
heu.....oui, les connexions se font.....Je viens de relier mon apn et ca marche nikel, Merki....


----------



## waika (9 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,
j'viens de m'inscrire?
alors qu'avez vous contre les produits bio?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'viens de m'inscrire?
> alors qu'avez vous contre les produits bio?




Hé! Les mecs! On a un macroNioub sans polyphosphates!!!! Un tout beau élevé au grain!!!!
SOOOOOOOOONNYYYYYYYYY!!!!! Debout, Gros sac!


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'viens de m'inscrire?
> alors qu'avez vous contre les produits bio?




houlala, je l'avais oublié ce fil...
contre le bio, ben......heu.....non, j'aime bien le bio moi....

 bienvenue....  


psatochman, tu es en manque de nioubes....   
ou c'est l'elevage au grain qui te met dans cet etat...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hé! Les mecs! On a un macroNioub sans polyphosphates!!!! Un tout beau élevé au grain!!!!
> SOOOOOOOOONNYYYYYYYYY!!!!! Debout, Gros sac!



Oui mais* attention*, sans chimique dedans et sans conservateur ça entraine peut être une durée de vie plus limitée au bar


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'viens de m'inscrire?
> alors qu'avez vous contre les produits bio?




Contre les produits bio, rien.

Par contre, toi, tu m'ennuies déjà.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'viens de m'inscrire?
> alors qu'avez vous contre les produits bio?



Futal sur les chevilles et en position qu'on vérifie que tu es bien bio jusqu'au bout...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

Voilà, mon bon Waika...
Et ce n'est que le début... Les Deux là, c'est pas les pires...
Bienvenue au bar "Le tout va bien"


----------



## waika (9 Mars 2005)

le prené pas si mal, cé vrai q pour un bar ça le fait pas trop (le bio )
parlons d'autre chose?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> le prené pas si mal, cé vrai q pour un bar ça le fait pas trop (le bio )
> parlons d'autre chose?



Bah... Le vin Bio ; ça beurre la fiole autant que l'autre...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> parlons d'autre chose?



ok, je viens d'apprendre que je hais les ordi avait ete banni....
et chez moi il fait bô....
ha oui aussi....et non, rien....


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> le prené pas si mal, cé vrai q pour un bar ça le fait pas trop (le bio )
> parlons d'autre chose?



D'accord.

Avant le début des hostilités, je te conseille de retirer ton K-Way. Point de vue transpiration, c'est pas le top.

La crampe, viens voir...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'viens de m'inscrire?
> alors qu'avez vous contre les produits bio?



Faut tout de même t'avertir de kekchose waikiki   

au delà des 10 posts, la drogue fait son effet, addiction au bar Mac G quasi immédiate


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> le prené pas si mal, cé vrai q pour un bar ça le fait pas trop (le bio )
> parlons d'autre chose?


le bio c'est bien, spécialement dans l'industrie du préservatif


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le bio c'est bien, spécialement dans l'industrie du préservatif



rho! mais vous avez tous rapliqué ici...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

... Ben, on allait pas louper ça...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> le prené pas si mal, cé vrai q pour un bar ça le fait pas trop (le bio )
> parlons d'autre chose?



Il parle pas bio le nioub'... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Va falloir retirer les mouffles si tu veux qu'on te comprenne. T'es pas sur un mobile ici


----------



## waika (9 Mars 2005)

c'te conversation bidon
cé tjrs com ça?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> c'te conversation bidon
> cé tjrs com ça?



ben ... Là, c'est plutôt calme...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> c'te conversation bidon
> cé tjrs com ça?


Bidon ? t'appelle ça bidon ??? tu vois pas l'importance que ça peut avoir question irritation ???


----------



## waika (9 Mars 2005)

cé l'heure d'alé mangé, y sont tous parti ?
on reprendra cte conversation chaleureuse et amicale plus tard
si j'me suis pas fait deja bannir???????on peut tjrs parler du bio pour l'ind.du preservatifffff
y parait que l'amidon de maîs cé top!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ben ... Là, c'est plutôt calme...



Mais tu es bien parti pour mettre de l'animation... tu vois ; tu nous a énervé Supermoquette


----------



## waika (9 Mars 2005)

cé vrai que ça fou la tachycardie cte conversation


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Il parle pas bio le nioub'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soit il veut pas comprendre, soit il a pas compris...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> y parait que l'amidon de maîs cé top!


connais pas mais ça m'intéresse !!!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Soit il veut pas comprendre, soit il a pas compris...


A mon avis, il a pas compris qu'on s'adresser à lui...


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Futal sur les chevilles et en position qu'on vérifie que tu es bien bio jusqu'au bout...




Je dirais plutôt "qu'on vérifie que tu es bien bio jusqu'au fond..." vu les habitudes de ce Bar...


----------



## waika (9 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais plutôt "qu'on vérifie que tu es bien bio jusqu'au fond..." vu les habitudes de ce Bar...


 tu serais pas un peu obsédé toi?????


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas un peu obsédé toi?????




oui et meme beaucoup pour les filles blondes en string a carreaux !!!


----------



## waika (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui et meme beaucoup pour les filles blondes en string a carreaux !!!


 que pour les blondes?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> que pour les blondes?



oui, il parait ,mais par contre il est moins regardant que ça quand aux motifs du string...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

oui oui j'insiste.......

teo n'est obsedé que par mes string a carreaux  :rose: 


et zutttttt......je viens de devoiler notre liaison !!!


----------



## waika (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, il parait ,mais par contre il est moins regardant que ça quand aux motifs du string...




   voila ce qui dénote une grande ouverture  d'esprit


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, il parait ,mais par contre il est moins regardant que ça quand aux motifs du string...



De toute façon... des motifs sur une ficelle, on les voit pas des masses... A moins de...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui oui j'insiste.......
> 
> teo n'est obsedé que par mes string a carreaux  :rose:
> 
> ...





des photos,des photos,des photos,des photos,des photos


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon... des motifs sur une ficelle, on les voit pas des masses... *A moins de...*




ben viiiiii !!!! toute la difference est la là !!!!!! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> des photos,des photos,des photos,des photos,des photos




desolé mais la charte l'interdit et puis...
mon petit teo c'est un grand timide


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> desolé mais la charte l'interdit et puis...
> mon petit teo c'est un grand timide



ben mince alors, je me faisais une joie...


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui et meme beaucoup pour les filles blondes en string a carreaux !!!




Encore une mission pour Gilbert, le désanusseur de Montargis...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas un peu obsédé toi?????



Encore un échappé du nid :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2005)

Je pense que c'est encore un problème de déficit idiosyncrasique..


----------



## dool (9 Mars 2005)

Aussitôt appris, aussitôt dit


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> voila ce qui dénote une grande ouverture  d'esprit



Pour l'instant quand on parle d'ouverture, c'est pas de celle de l'esprit...


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas un peu obsédé toi?????



Arggghhh, je suis démasqué ! 

Sous mes airs gentils, je suis un obsédé. Je ne pense qu'à ça 

Robertav, ma Princess essaie désespéremment de me faire rentrer dans le droit chemin (c'est l'amour de ma vie sur MacGé :love: ) mais la truie est en moi et me tient fermement par la queue...   

A toi de voir si tu veux te frotter à moi  je dirais peut-être pas non, mais après faudra pas aller pleurer  dans ton coin... Pour un RV > un MP avec photo, ça ira bien (pour le coup de boule, j'attendrai que tu aies un peu plus de posts à ton compteur, c'est comme les poils, faut les mériter...)

_PS: sonnyboy: ça va, j'y suis pas allé trop fort ? C'est qu'il faudrait pas qu'ils s'enfuient tous... on en aurait plus sous main..._


----------



## waika (9 Mars 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Aussitôt appris, aussitôt dit


 j"sens que la conversation se tasse y va falloir relancer le débat
en tout cas arrivée depuis peu en Fr, je remercie tte la communauté
qui me fiie tjrs un sacré coup de main quand je desespère d'y arriver
alors merci à tous


----------



## waika (9 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Arggghhh, je suis démasqué !
> 
> Sous mes airs gentils, je suis un obsédé. Je ne pense qu'à ça
> 
> ...


 ton c½ur est déjà pris et bien tant pis? j'attendrais!!!!!!


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> ton c½ur est déjà pris et bien tant pis? j'attendrais!!!!!!




Y'en a qui sont déjà morts en attendant comme ça, tu sais ?


----------



## waika (9 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui sont déjà morts en attendant comme ça, tu sais ?


 ben, si c'est sans espoir.........dommage


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2005)




----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2005)

ah ben tiens , j'etais pas encore venue par ici  :mouais: .... ça branche sec !!!

superketmo , je vous en prie


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> superketmo , je vous en prie


Brancher est le mot    :love:


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

waika a dit:
			
		

> ben, si c'est sans espoir.........dommage




Disons que côté c½ur, je suis pris, et que de ce côté là, je suis intransigeant.

Mais il n'y a pas que l'amour dans la vie... (je vous laisserai voir la fin de la phrase, je vous connais...  )


----------



## waika (9 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Disons que côté c½ur, je suis pris, et que de ce côté là, je suis intransigeant.
> 
> Mais il n'y a pas que l'amour dans la vie... (je vous laisserai voir la fin de la phrase, je vous connais...  )



 :rose:


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Brancher est le mot    :love:



toi si tu continues, je me remets un avatar talacrème !


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2005)

Allez fais un sourire...  

Là à voir ta petite mine, j'ai presque honte...


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2005)

rho, t'aurais pu me dire que j'avais un bel ½il au moins !


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> rho, t'aurais pu me dire que j'avais un bel ½il au moins !




C'est vrai que ça te change  tu fais plus jeune avec ton nouvel ½il


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça te change  tu fais plus jeune avec ton nouvel ½il



exactement 10 ans de moins... 

 tiens, ça me fait rire, deux ans que je ne l'ai pas vu, son ½il comme avatar (j'ai changé l'avatar depuis) et l'autre nase de solaar qui "chante" son prénom... 

merci -dc- et dool, je vous revaudrais cela !


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2005)

d'ailleurs, je me trouve pas mal là !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

Mmouuuui, très réussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, je me trouve pas mal là !




Peuchere.......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Peuchere.......



Qu'en fait on dirait une dorade posée sur un scanner


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en fait on dirait une dorade posée sur un scanner



pas mieux....     


ps: j'aurais dit un merou mais la daurade c'est pas mal, ou un gobi a la limite...


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2005)

pas beau de dire du mal d'un des modérateurs du forum vidéo.... 

pourtant, l'est beau le ficelle !


----------



## teo (11 Mars 2005)

tu es très dans l'air du temps... c'est bientôt _Paques_


----------



## dool (11 Mars 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> exactement 10 ans de moins...
> 
> tiens, ça me fait rire, deux ans que je ne l'ai pas vu, son ½il comme avatar (j'ai changé l'avatar depuis) et l'autre nase de solaar qui "chante" son prénom...
> 
> merci -dc- et dool, je vous revaudrais cela !



Comment y m'balance, genre on a fait + que garder les cochons ensembles tout ça ... genre c'est nous qu'on a fais les cochons tout ça !!!  

Bon sache, petit, que je ne vais pas te tirer un coup à chaque fois que tu change d'avatar. C'est p(e)ine perdue !!!!    
Surtout que là, question "désirabilité"  .... :sick:  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon sache, petit, que je ne vais pas te tirer un coup à chaque fois que tu change d'avatar.



La la la la la


*Ce matin, un lapin a tué un chasseur...*  

La la la la la


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> La la la la la
> 
> 
> *Ce matin, un lapin a tué un chasseur...*
> ...



Je trouve aussi, si je ne chantais pas si faux, j'aurai fait les ch½urs !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> La la la la la
> 
> 
> *Ce matin, un lapin a tué un chasseur...*
> ...





  
tu deviens un spécialiste du dépoussiérage de fil....


----------



## teo (6 Mai 2005)

je vous le repasse ?  avec les plis pour faire propre


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je vous le repasse ?  avec les plis pour faire propre


Tu prends cher? Parce que j'en ai pas mal à faire moi, du repassage...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu deviens un spécialiste du dépoussiérage de fil....




*Ben, il y a deux écoles :*

- Créer en permanence de nouveaux threads.
- Aller fouiller dans les entrailles des forums et ressortir des threads d'outre tombe.

Chuis plutôt de la deuxième...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

moi m'en fout, du moment qu'on peut ecrire quelque part.....  

salut les amis.....


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

Salut stook, -lepurfilsdelasagesse- et tous les autres ! 
Ca m'énerve, je sais plus ou poster moi maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu prends cher? Parce que j'en ai pas mal à faire moi, du repassage...




ma parole ......tu cherches une repasseuse a tout prix toi !!!!!


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

Purée moi je viens de me faire un ennemi, un nioub (ou comme moi je sais) mais qui a que 22 post la ramène sur moi... 

 Princess


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Purée moi je viens de me faire un ennemi, un nioub (ou comme moi je sais) mais qui a que 22 post la ramène sur moi...
> 
> Princess




oui, mais un ennemi qui n'a pas 50 post, c'est pas ennemi, c'est un faible, tu peux le bouler rouge, lui il peut pas.....


----------



## N°6 (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais un ennemi qui n'a pas 50 post, c'est pas ennemi, c'est un faible, tu peux le bouler rouge, lui il peut pas.....



Oui, mais en général, ça dure pas.... 

Quelqu'un veut rajouter un truc ?  



[edit]"Vous devriez attendre la cicatrisation du front de Stook avant de le frapper à nouveau"  [/edit]


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ma parole ......tu cherches une repasseuse a tout prix toi !!!!!



Ben oui, mon ex, s'est barrée avec la centrale vapeur...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais en général, ça dure pas....
> 
> Quelqu'un veut rajouter un truc ?




ça dure pas.......mais ça peut s'arranger....... 
un petit abonnemenr a mon boulier et hop, tu finis par plus pouvoir bouler....


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Purée moi je viens de me faire un ennemi, un nioub (ou comme moi je sais) mais qui a que 22 post la ramène sur moi...
> 
> Princess



Où? Où?


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais en général, ça dure pas....
> 
> Quelqu'un veut rajouter un truc ?



Oui, moi !
Que je suis heureux en tant que nioub de m'être bien fait acceuillir auparavant et ca dure toujours !

Merci :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Oui, moi !
> Que je suis heureux en tant que nioub de m'être bien fait acceuillir auparavant et ca dure toujours !
> 
> Merci :love:



t'en fout, tu boule bientot a 2.......


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Où? Où?



LUI et ICI dans Cette discussion

 



(Avril-VII est un gros cafteur)


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

ok, j'ai rien dit.....


----------



## valoriel (6 Mai 2005)

chut!! Parlez moins fort, les modos veillent


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> chut!! Parlez moins fort, les modos veillent



Ouais, entre deux bières...


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> t'en fout, tu boule bientot a 2.......



Dans combien de temps à peu près ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Dans combien de temps à peu près ?



tu ne veux pas un plan de carrière, aussi ?   

les tickets repas et les jours de congé pour ancienneté ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Dans combien de temps à peu près ?



Quand tu atteindras les 500 points de réputation   



_P.S / pour les tickets resto je boule à 7,10   _


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> _P.S / pour les tickets resto je boule à 7,10   _



Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse


----------



## Pierrou (6 Mai 2005)

Hum, tention au threads à coup de boules, ya des modos qui se vexent avec ça :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

Bon, moi je cherche quelque part où poster.


----------



## Franswa (6 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi je cherche quelque part où poster.


 Ah ouais, et c'est où qu'on se fait des amiEs ? :rateau:


----------



## elektroseb (6 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, et c'est où qu'on se fait des ami*e*s ? :rateau:



à Pigalle?   

...suis parti...


----------



## Franswa (6 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> à Pigalle?
> 
> ...suis parti...


 héhéhé :love: et y a pas plus près ?


----------



## elektroseb (6 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé :love: et y a pas plus près ?



La question est surtout: "y a pas moins cher?"  :love:    

_Rolala... je commence bien ma journée moi. Il est temps que je sorte boire un café _


----------



## Franswa (6 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> La question est surtout: "y a pas moins cher?"  :love:
> 
> _Rolala... je commence bien ma journée moi. Il est temps que je sorte boire un café _


 ouais t'as raison un café !!! En plus, c'est moins cher


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est ca oui , en toute discretion.



pour la discretion, il faudra repasser....    
bon, comme je suis pas un floodeur, je demande:

kikiveux etre mon ami....?.....


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

Moi


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Moi



et hop, boulage.....


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

:casse:


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mai 2005)

vous devriez bouler d'autres mecs avant de rebouler le purfilsdelasagesse...
...
quelle bande de pisse-froids ici alors...

mais si j'ai po envie de bouler d'autres mecs moi, alors, je fais comment!!!!!!

 :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## valoriel (6 Mai 2005)

Allez je me dévoue. Mais c'est bien pour t'aider :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Allez je me dévoue. Mais c'est bien pour t'aider :love:



mendiant.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Allez je me dévoue. Mais c'est bien pour t'aider :love:



ouais ouais, j't'ai vu faire, ca marche pas avec moi ces combines la!!


----------



## Franswa (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour la discretion, il faudra repasser....
> bon, comme je suis pas un floodeur, je demande:
> 
> kikiveux etre mon ami....?.....


 J'y suis pas déjà ??? :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> J'y suis pas déjà ??? :love:



mais si, mais si...... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais si, mais si...... :love:  :love:  :love:


 héhéhé   :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (6 Mai 2005)

Je vais manger moi.

Bon apétit à tous !


----------



## Universe player (6 Mai 2005)

Salut ! Alors il parait que c'est ici qu'on se fait des amis  ????   
Si y a quelqu'un qui est interessé...


----------



## Pierrou (6 Mai 2005)

Faut voir "Universe Player", tu paies combien ?  :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mai 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Salut ! Alors il parait que c'est ici qu'on se fait des amis  ????
> Si y a quelqu'un qui est interessé...



Ben, Universe, tu connais le tombé de futal ?     

Si oui, tu te feras rapidement plein d'amis ici


----------



## Malow (6 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Ben, Universe, tu connais le tombé de futal ?
> 
> Si oui, tu te feras rapidement plein d'amis ici



j'connais pas...alors pas d'amis...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> j'connais pas...alors pas d'amis...



bah, le probleme c'est que ton mec trainne dans le coin, sinon, on t'apprendrait......


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, le probleme c'est que ton mec trainne dans le coin, sinon, on t'apprendrait......



Effectivement, je me charge de lui expliquer....


----------



## Malow (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bah, le probleme c'est que ton mec trainne dans le coin, sinon, on t'apprendrait......




 il va m'apprendre alors!!! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> il va m'apprendre alors!!! :rose:



il est reparti dans la cuisine  :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il est reparti dans la cuisine  :rateau:



Non non...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non non...




...Il est revenu avec des ustensiles     :mouais: 

 :love:


----------



## Malow (6 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> ...Il est revenu avec des ustensiles     :mouais:
> 
> :love:






 AU SECOURS!!!
je sors.


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> ...Il est revenu avec des ustensiles     :mouais:
> 
> :love:



J'ai ramené du beurre et des gants à vaisselle pour se chauffer...:mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mai 2005)

Pierrou t'aurait proposé une poignée de gravier....


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Pierrou t'aurait proposé une poignée de gravier....


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2005)

c'est moi qu'ai les clés des menottes


----------



## Malow (6 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est moi qu'ai les clés des menottes



C'est vrai t'es parti avec hier....


----------



## jahrom (6 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai t'es parti avec l'autre jour....



Chérie !!! ça y est j'ai le gravier !!!! :casse:


----------



## Pierrou (7 Mai 2005)

Et moi le verre pilé  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (7 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Et moi le verre pilé  :rateau:


 :mouais:

salut ami


----------



## elektroseb (7 Mai 2005)

y a une soirée qui se prépare ?...


----------



## Franswa (7 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> y a une soirée qui se prépare ?...


 Comment t'as deviné ?


----------



## elektroseb (7 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Comment t'as deviné ?



l'odeur de latex chaud


----------



## Franswa (7 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> l'odeur de latex chaud


 ça sent aussi fort ?


----------



## elektroseb (7 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça sent aussi fort ?



mouais, j'en soupçonne certain de se parfumer au poppers  :hein:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

'tain, vous preparez des trucs comme ça sans moi........
mince, je pique la camera HD d'un collegue et j'arrive.......
vous auriez un trepied pour l'apn..?..j'ai la telecommande...!...  


ps: coucou tout le monde.....


----------



## Franswa (7 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, vous preparez des trucs comme ça sans moi........
> mince, je pique la camera HD d'un collegue et j'arrive.......
> vous auriez un trepied pour l'apn..?..j'ai la telecommande...!...
> 
> ...


 ça me fait penser au film gothika !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait penser au film gothika !!!



  sauf que là, elle est conscentante.........
ça me fait plutot penser a trou,boule et queue......un film de billard.....    

ps: j'ai deja fait la page d'accueil du site......
vous pensez qu'il faut mettre l'acces a quel prix....?


----------



## Franswa (7 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sauf que là, elle est conscentante.........
> ça me fait plutot penser a trou,boule et queue......un film de billard.....
> 
> ps: j'ai deja fait la page d'accueil du site......
> vous pensez qu'il faut mettre l'acces a quel prix....?


 je pense que 15 000 dollars c'est cool


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je pense que 15 000 dollars c'est cool



oui, 15000 c'est pas mal....comme ça la cam HD on peut l'acheter apres....et hop en refait un....
au 3eme on paie un Xserve a MacG qui nous offre la pub pour le site.....grande classe.....

vous aimez MacG alors cliquez......


----------



## Franswa (7 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, 15000 c'est pas mal....comme ça la cam HD on peut l'acheter apres....et hop en refait un....
> au 3eme on paie un Xserve a MacG qui nous offre la pub pour le site.....grande classe.....
> 
> vous aimez MacG alors cliquez......


  ça me semble bien parti cette affaire 
C'est qui qu'est à poil déjà ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mai 2005)

moi je veux bien mais je peux pas tout faire......


----------



## Franswa (7 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux bien mais je peux pas tout faire......


 la cam tient toute seule, c'est pas un prob


----------



## pixelemon (7 Mai 2005)

c'est très hot comme thread ici...


----------



## elektroseb (7 Mai 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> la cam tient toute seule, c'est pas un prob



tu triches, on n'a pas le droit de prendre une caméra endoscopique


----------



## le banni (7 Mai 2005)

mince, c'etait une bonne idée la cam endoscopique......je suis decu......


----------



## elektroseb (7 Mai 2005)

le banni a dit:
			
		

> mince, c'etait une bonne idée la cam endoscopique......je suis decu......



stook?


----------



## le banni (7 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> stook?



ui?....


----------



## elektroseb (7 Mai 2005)

le banni a dit:
			
		

> ui?....



euh...non rien...


----------



## Franswa (7 Mai 2005)

le banni a dit:
			
		

> mince, c'etait une bonne idée la cam endoscopique......je suis decu......


 héhéhé sacré stook


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

ça devien vraiment gore ici


----------



## le banni (8 Mai 2005)

mais non, mais non.....


----------



## Nioube (8 Mai 2005)

quand on donne de la mauvaise réputation c'est comme dans la chanson de brassens ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> quand on donne de la mauvaise réputation c'est comme dans la chanson de brassens ?



*peut être mais bon, mon pauvre nioube, tu vas bouler rouge... gris*

 

 :rateau:


----------



## Nioube (8 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *peut être mais bon, mon pauvre nioube, tu vas bouler rouge... gris*
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:


Non


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Mai 2005)

On teste ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mai 2005)

alors mon petit nioube, tu as vu qui ils ont libéré...........


----------



## Avril-VII (8 Mai 2005)

Il a corrompu ses jauliers avec une hisoire d'aes à avignon, je sais plus trop...


----------



## energizer (8 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> alors mon petit nioube, tu as vu qui ils ont libéré...........



tu pourrais pas discrètement me faire passer un peu de bouffe   

c'est dégu*** ici


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> alors mon petit nioube, tu as vu qui ils ont libéré...........



Pistonné


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mai 2005)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais pas discrètement me faire passer un peu de bouffe
> 
> c'est dégu*** ici



pas de probleme.....j'envoie  , maintenant je connais l'adresse....


----------



## Nioube (8 Mai 2005)

hop deux coup d'rouge


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pistonné



Va chier !!!

Qu'ils aillent tous chier !


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Va chier !!!
> 
> Qu'ils aillent tous chier !



toi aussi....?......ou juste les autres....?


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mai 2005)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais pas discrètement me faire passer un peu de bouffe
> 
> c'est dégu*** ici



mince, il va s'appeller comment le nouveau Lemmy.....?!...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi....?......ou juste les autres....?



Juste les autres.

Ils se reconnaissent en général..
CQFD...


----------



## Nioube (8 Mai 2005)

Une histoire de toilettes ?


----------



## elektroseb (9 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> Une histoire de toilettes ?




un coup de main ? 

DT...


----------



## Universe player (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Ben, Universe, tu connais le tombé de futal ?
> 
> Si oui, tu te feras rapidement plein d'amis ici




Bah bien sur :mouais: .... et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Mai 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Bah bien sur :mouais: .... et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu...



Bizarre, je viens de lire cette expression dans un autre sujet ?


----------



## Universe player (9 Mai 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, je viens de lire cette expression dans un autre sujet ?



Oui je crois savoir de quel sujet tu parle    mais c'est une expression qui s'utilise énormément par chez moi suite a la pub pour milka...


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2005)

soit tu regardes pas assez la télé, soit tu regardes pas assez ton profil utilisateur, tu es attendu ailleurs paulo !


----------



## necmergitur (9 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince, il va s'appeller comment le nouveau Lemmy.....?!...



qui pourrait bien le dire    :rateau:


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2005)

necmergitur a dit:
			
		

> qui pourrait bien le dire    :rateau:


Pas moi... enfin, on a tous des doutes... mais je préfère pas m'avancer trop...


----------



## necmergitur (9 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi... enfin, on a tous des doutes... mais je préfère pas m'avancer trop...



t'as bien raison: l'escalier de la cave n'est pas loin


----------



## Foguenne (9 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> soit tu regardes pas assez la télé, soit tu regardes pas assez ton profil utilisateur, tu es attendu ailleurs paulo !



Je regarde ça après mon entraînement de kart.


----------



## teo (9 Mai 2005)

necmergitur a dit:
			
		

> t'as bien raison: l'escalier de la cave n'est pas loin


déjà que j'ai peur du noir...  :affraid:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mai 2005)

necmergitur a dit:
			
		

> t'as bien raison: l'escalier de la cave n'est pas loin



- Dis papa c'est loin la cave ?
- Tais-toi et floodes, fiston !


----------



## necmergitur (9 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> déjà que j'ai peur du noir...  :affraid:



si c'est seulement du noir, tu es sur la voie de la rédemption


----------



## necmergitur (9 Mai 2005)

Pitch/machin/truc/chose a dit:
			
		

> - Dis papa c'est loin la cave ?
> - Tais-toi et floodes, fiston !



et toi, papa, mets des smilies   

PS: _ce n'est pas du flood, mais des réponses à des posts polis et de bonne compagnie_  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2005)

Ben quoi il a été banni Lemmy? Pourquoi? Et jusqu'à quand?


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi il a été banni Lemmy? Pourquoi? Et jusqu'à quand?


Dis-donc, nioube, tu connais la fonction recherche  ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi il a été banni Lemmy? Pourquoi? Et jusqu'à quand?




en plus avec ses 2 pseudo, obligé d'en creer un troisieme...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en plus avec ses 2 pseudo, obligé d'en creer un troisieme...



Reste à savoir combien de temps ce troisième pseudo va fluctuat avant de mergitur ?


----------



## necmergitur (9 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Reste à savoir combien de temps ce troisième pseudo va fluctuat avant de mergitur ?



"perseverare diabolicum"   

_et arrêtez un peu d'essayer de torpiller mes bonnes résolutions...  _  :rateau:

non merci m'sieu le modo/cardinal (et je dois en oublier) je n'ai pas besoin d'aide


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mai 2005)

necmergitur a dit:
			
		

> "perseverare diabolicum"
> 
> _et arrêtez un peu d'essayer de torpiller mes bonnes résolutions...  _  :rateau:



bah, il te reste quoi, 24heure a purger, meme pas.......


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc, nioube, tu connais la fonction recherche  ?



Nioub? moi?

Puisque c'est ainsi, je te provoque en duel sur le champ de mars


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

Je veux bien faire le témoin si y a du pognon à prendre...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien faire le témoin si y a du pognon à prendre...



juste des futaux


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mai 2005)

Ce sera déjà ça...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien faire le témoin si y a du pognon à prendre...


Je te lègue ma collection de portes-jarretelles


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je te lègue ma collection de portes-jarretelles




elle appartiennent a qui ?       :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle appartiennent a qui ?       :love:



tu ferais mieux de demander s'ils sont à ta taille


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu ferais mieux de demander s'ils sont à ta taille




j'en doute, j'ai pas la teille mannequin !!!!!!      

sinon, si vraiment........un shorty je prefere


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

sinon sans rien du tout faut voir


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> sinon sans rien du tout faut voir


Oui mais pas ici, il y a la charte :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mai 2005)

Hum j'arrive je vois, porte jaretelles, futaux, sans rien :rateau: 


je peux participer


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2005)

Nan !


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mai 2005)

Pas drôle, j'avais amené du matos en plus :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pas drôle, j'avais amené du matos en plus :sick:



Justement, marre de la surexploitation industrielle, revenons à des pratiques saines et respectueuses de la nature !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

nature --> tous à poil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> nature --> tous à poil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


enfin yen a qui sont plus glabre que d'autre 

N'est ce pas pierrou :rateau: 
Tout en latex


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> nature --> tous à poil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*Tiens, j'ai vachement chaud moi*


----------



## Universe player (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens, j'ai vachement chaud moi*



Vite vite qu'on apporte un ventilo !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2005)

La clim' carément !!!!


----------



## Universe player (9 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> La clim' carément !!!!



Au moins ce sera fait pour la prochaine canicule...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Au moins ce sera fait pour la prochaine canicule...




*vous n'aimez pas la promiscuité ?*


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *vous n'aimez pas la promiscuité ?*


Bien sur que si, mais dans la moiteur de l'été c'est moins agréable :rose:


----------



## Universe player (9 Mai 2005)

Rien de tel que la chaleur humaine


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

chaleur, pas moiteur


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> chaleur, pas moiteur



Ah pourtant, la moiteur dans l'alcove, ça a son charme


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

tu appelles ça l'alcôve ??? ah ouais, "j'ai mal à l'alcôve" ça sonne bien


----------



## Universe player (10 Mai 2005)

:mouais:  comment ça l'alcôve ??? Moi c'est pas moite dans l'alcôve chez moi...  

ou alors on parle pas de la même chose


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mai 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  comment ça l'alcôve ??? Moi c'est pas moite dans l'alcôve chez moi...
> ou alors on parle pas de la même chose



*Bon, allons au hammam, au moins, y'en aura de la moiteur...*


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  comment ça l'alcôve ??? Moi c'est pas moite dans l'alcôve chez moi...
> 
> ou alors on parle pas de la même chose



Pour les ignares, cherchez donc le mot "alcôve" dans le dictionnaire, vous comprendrez ce que je veux dire. Pour les autres, vous pouvez continuer à poster tranquillement.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

Nioube a dit:
			
		

> tu appelles ça l'alcôve ??? ah ouais, "j'ai mal à l'alcôve" ça sonne bien



Supermoquette!!! Sors du corps de Jean-Pierre Marielle!!!! Vade Retro!!!


----------



## Universe player (10 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, allons au hammam, au moins, y'en aura de la moiteur...*


 
pfiou ben ils sont prêts à tout...  vivement l'hiver


----------



## Universe player (10 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pour les ignares, cherchez donc le mot "alcôve" dans le dictionnaire, vous comprendrez ce que je veux dire. Pour les autres, vous pouvez continuer à poster tranquillement.


 
euh :mouais:  je pense encore savoir parler francais et pour moi le mot "alcôve" represente un refoncement dans un mur destiné à recevoir un lit  .


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> euh :mouais:  je pense encore savoir parler francais et pour moi le mot "alcôve" represente un refoncement dans un mur destiné à recevoir un lit  .



C'est un bon début. Maintenant, attaque toi à la littérature romantique du XIX et tu auras tout le sens du mot.


----------



## Universe player (10 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est un bon début. Maintenant, attaque toi à la littérature romantique du XIX et tu auras tout le sens du mot.


 
Aye aye aye   désolé je savais pas qu'il fallai connaitre la litterature romantique pour parler au bar... 
Je m'en excuse


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> Aye aye aye   désolé je savais pas qu'il fallai connaitre la litterature romantique pour parler au bar...
> Je m'en excuse



J'espère bien


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

DT@


----------



## Universe player (10 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'espère bien


 
ok  sans rancune ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> ok  sans rancune ?


Diantre, que si mon ami! Rancune, rancoeur et limite procation en duel...
   :modo:


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Diantre, que si mon ami! Rancune, rancoeur et limite procation en duel...
> :modo:


Morbleu, l'affaire est préoccupante. Tachez messieurs de modérer vos ardeurs chevaleresques 

:mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Morbleu, l'affaire est préoccupante. Tachez messieurs de modérer vos ardeurs chevaleresques
> 
> :mouais: :rateau:



Cessez, mon ami, de vous mêler ou je vous jette mon gant à la figure. Et le Sieur Mackie m'est témoin que je ne galège pas...


----------



## valoriel (10 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Cessez, mon ami, de vous mêler ou je vous jette mon gant à la figure. Et le Sieur Mackie m'est témoin que je ne galège pas...


Comme il vous sierra. Et sur ce, je me retire donc loin de vos querelles fratricides


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Comme il vous sierra. Et sur ce, je me retire donc loin de vos querelles fratricides



C'est cela, jeune gueux. Vaquez à vos occupations. Cela sera bien aise pour votre matricule...


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Diantre, que si mon ami! Rancune, rancoeur et limite procation en duel...
> :modo:



Je veux bien être sur le pré, comme témoin, à l'heure qu'il plaira à ces messieurs. Je vous rappelle que nos habitudes font que le combat cesse au premier sang...


----------



## Nioube (10 Mai 2005)

Dans 28 jours ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien être sur le pré, comme témoin, à l'heure qu'il plaira à ces messieurs. Je vous rappelle que nos habitudes font que le combat cesse au premier sang...



Que nenni. Je ne cesserai qu'au nickage de tronche le plus total. Et je vous rappelle que mon arme fétiche est le lance flamme...


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2005)

J'amènerai le napalm alors


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Que nenni. Je ne cesserai qu'au nickage de tronche le plus total. Et je vous rappelle que mon arme fétiche est le lance flamme...




tu as osé voler a notre dragounet spyro son principal atout  ????????       


un dragon sans feux , c'est plus un dragon !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un dragon sans feux , c'est plus un dragon !!!!!



Oui, mais il a encore sa belle couleur violette qui le rend unique


----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais il a encore sa belle couleur violette qui le rend unique


 
Unique...? Et *Mon Gugusse Violet*...:love: et *les deux charmantes Violettes* qui l'accompagnent tu en fais quoi...? :hein: 


  vont pas être content...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Mai 2005)

non en fait


----------



## Universe player (13 Mai 2005)

Fichtre  !!! Que de réactions violentes à cause d'une explication de texte....:hein:
Allons allons messieurs nous n'allons pas nous battre pour si peu ???
Ou alors on s'éloigne completement du titre de la discussion...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà, tout est dit dans l'intitulé.
> Euh, hum, me faites pas mentir face aux gens qui dizZzent que sur MAc on est tout seul au monde.
> 
> :love:



On n'est pas forcément plus entouré parce qu'on est sur Mac, non ? Sérieusement à part dans ce contexte des forums, je ne vois pas le rapport entre se faire des amis et  être sur Mac  


PS: Façon polémique  Ça relance ou pas ?


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et tu comptes*
> te faire des amis en disant des choses pareilles... ?
> 
> 
> :mouais:


 


Ben finalement, oui  Incroyable non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben finalement, oui  Incroyable non ?



T'as bien raison, laisses de côté les jaloux les envieux, et profite de ce qui s'offre à toi, ce qui est pris n'est plus à prendre.


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben finalement, oui  Incroyable non ?




pourquoi pas....?
en tout cas, moi j'ai un jour de boulot de plus...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ben finalement, oui  Incroyable non ?




*J'en vacille*
sur ma chaise


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'en vacille*
> sur ma chaise



mefie, n'en tombe pas.....ce serait genant, si tu te faisais mal a cause de cette histoire....


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'en vacille*
> sur ma chaise



*Quand comprendras-tu*
Qu'à l'apéro, il faut t'arrêter après le trentième pastis ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juillet 2005)

*Maintenant, camarades, la remontée de ce fil m'arrache une larme à l'½il.*

Ce thread que j'ai lancé le jour de ma découverte de ce chouette coin de cyberespace qu'est le bar MacG, résonne pour moi comme un hymne à la dérision, comme un appel à ne pas se prendre au sérieux, un manifeste aux déjantés de la terre entière et aux boulimiques de bonne humeur, un gri gri à bonnes vibrations.

Ce thread ressurgissant des entrailles du bar, me fait penser soudainement, à cet instant certes non-crucial de mon existence qu'effectivement  le bar m'a permis de rencontrer "physiquement" des gens fort sympathiques (saurai-je les appeler "amis" dans toute la portée que peux avoir ce terme ?) avec lesquels j'ai pu échanger et partager de vrais moments de bonne humeur et de bien être.
Il en est d'autres, restés "virtuels", qui m'auront également permis d'échanger rires et bonne humeur.

Donc quelque part, ce thread, pour ma part tout du moins, ne porte pas un nom usurpé. Voilà, jce sera ma pensée du jour.


----------



## mado (11 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Maintenant, camarades, la remontée de ce fil m'arrache une larme à l'½il.*


 

Et voilà , encore un que je fais pleurer. C'est pas gagné..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Maintenant, camarades, la remontée de ce fil m'arrache une larme à l'½il.*



... Et pendant qu't'étais à la cave, tu pouvais pas en profiter pour remonter deux bières?  ... Fééééééééééégnaaaaasse!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Et pendant qu't'étais à la cave, tu pouvais pas en profiter pour remonter deux bières?  ... Fééééééééééégnaaaaasse!!!



Deux ? pourquoi que deux ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Deux ? pourquoi que deux ?



*Là*
je ne peux qu'entièrement donner raison à Monsieur 77


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là*
> je ne peux qu'entièrement donner raison à Monsieur 77


 comme d'habitude... 
on ne contredit pas monsieur 77...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> comme d'habitude...
> on ne contredit pas monsieur 77...



Arrêtes, mes chevilles vont encore enfler !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Novembre 2005)

*OUAIS C'EST SUPER*
J'ai des copaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaains














:bebe:


----------



## macelene (12 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *OUAIS C'EST SUPER*
> J'ai des copaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaains
> 
> 
> ...






Naaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.................  :rateau:  


:bebe:


----------



## foux (12 Novembre 2005)

De toute façon, c'est quand même super superficiel les copains, ça va, ça vient, on va pas s'embéter pour ça non plus


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

http://www.le-national.com/transpiration-pieds.html

j'ai bien répondu ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Novembre 2005)

foux a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, c'est quand même super superficiel les copains, ça va, ça vient, on va pas s'embéter pour ça non plus




*Toi tu te chercher *
bagarre


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *OUAIS C'EST SUPER*
> J'ai des copaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaains
> 
> 
> ...


:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2005)

Ch'sais bien que dans la vie virtuelle comme dans la vraie, il y a des hauts et des bas, mais ce fil là, c'est un vrai yoyo, y descend, y r'monte, y r'descend, y r'monte ... :mouais: 


  

EDIT : En tout cas, gougueule est ach'ment opportuniste, le PurFils ... parle d'avoir des copains, et  ...


----------



## Pierrou (13 Novembre 2005)

Moi j'ai pas d'amis.... je suis un mysanthrope 


Partant de là je vous pisse tous à la raie... 
( le premier qui dit "Deray, Odile Deray" se prend un coup de latte... )

:rateau:

Comme ça ça règle la question....  :casse:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas d'amis.... je suis un mysnathrope



Tu serais pas plutôt un nana le fabête ?   




_Hein ? Quoi, la charte ? Comment ? Non, j'ai pas dit "un anal fabête" !_


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2005)

foux a dit:
			
		

> ça va, ça vient, on va pas s'embéter pour ça non plus


c'est pas justement le mieux ?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Novembre 2005)

Ben moi je m'suis fait un ami ici, devinez...


----------



## Pierrou (13 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas d'amis.... je suis un mysanthrope



Anal Phabète, moi ? ben nan, pourquoi ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je m'suis fait un ami ici, devinez...



Fastoche ! Sonnyboy !


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Fastoche ! Sonnyboy !


Ben comment t'as trouvé...:mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *OUAIS C'EST SUPER*
> J'ai des copaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaains
> 
> 
> ...




Hooooo, Pinaise....
il l'a déterré....

:love::love:....


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Hooooo, Pinaise....
> il l'a déterré....
> 
> :love::love:....


toi aussi tu es déterré ! tu étais où tout ce temps ?

Des amis, je les ai vus tout le week-end :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi tu es déterré ! tu étais où tout ce temps ?
> 
> Des amis, je les ai vus tout le week-end :love:



j'etais en PANNE.....en PANNE..... 
plus beaucoup de boulot....ça donne une disparition involontaire du Stook........


----------



## Taho! (14 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'etais en PANNE.....en PANNE.....
> plus beaucoup de boulot....ça donne une disparition involontaire du Stook........


stook a quitté inopinément...  Tout est résolu désormais ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> stook a quitté inopinément...  Tout est résolu désormais ?



non, je re-dispariat cet aprem....pour ....enfin, on verra bien...
là, je suis sur mon DD externe....qui marche bien et est vachement moins bruyant que l'original.....
vivement mon nouveau 7200 tour ... parce que le 30Go d'origine, quel veau....et en plus si il pete tous les ans....merci........parce que là, je passe en plus a du 60Go....au moins....


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> parce que là, je passe en plus a du 60Go....au moins....



Y zen font encore, des p'tits comme ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

qui peux me resumer le 543 messages?


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> qui peux me resumer le 543 messages?


Cherche pas c'est de la techenique... Et puis faudrait une vie MacGéenne...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Cherche pas c'est de la techenique... Et puis faudrait une vie MacGéenne...




ben alors je saura jamais si c'est ici que on se fait des amis !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> qui peux me resumer le 543 messages?



Tu le trouve vraiment trop long ?  

En fait je disais que le disque dur qu'il envisageait d'acquérir me paraissait un peu petit !:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu le trouve vraiment trop long ?
> 
> En fait je disais que le disque dur qu'il envisageait d'acquérir me paraissait un peu petit !:mouais:





opsssss     leS 543 messages ou si tu prefere leS 14 pages


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu le trouve vraiment trop long ?
> 
> En fait je disais que le disque dur qu'il envisageait d'acquérir me paraissait un peu petit !:mouais:


Un dur petit est t'il plus fonctionnel qu'un long mou...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2005)

Ça dépend, les bouts peuvent être bons, si le milieu plie ... :mouais:


----------



## elKBron (14 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Un dur petit est t'il plus fonctionnel qu'un long mou...


si on parle de chewing gum... mmm... non


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'etais en PANNE.....en PANNE.....
> plus beaucoup de boulot....ça donne une disparition involontaire du Stook........





*Ca devrait changer la semaine prochaine*
l'aura tout le temps d'être en grève le p'tit gars.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Un dur petit est t'il plus fonctionnel qu'un long mou...




*Mais comme toujours*
tout dépend de la façon que l'on a de s'en servir.


----------



## Stargazer (15 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca devrait changer la semaine prochaine*
> l'aura tout le temps d'être en grève le p'tit gars.




Même lui ???  

Mais où va le monde ..?


----------



## elKBron (15 Novembre 2005)

de gauche a droite (sans faire de politique)... quoi que... tout depend d ou on regarde


----------

